# Drive Raceway



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to the Drive Raceway thread Keep it clean and have fun. Looking forward to the 2010-2011 season. With a few trips to plan for and the best 1/18th BRP racing in Ct


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Thanks Tim*

Looking forward to getting going too!!:thumbsup:

It has been a warm/fast summer.... just what I was hoping for!!!

We have some new products and chassis improvements for this year!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Chassis improvements. How can you improve an already awsome and a proved wining Chassis??


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Magz02 said:


> *Thanks Tim*
> 
> Looking forward to getting going too!!:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


We should discuss a multi-track series and or Trophie races. I have a race or two in mind.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

RCRacer00 said:


> We should discuss a multi-track series and or Trophie races. I have a race or two in mind.


Mike I am coming this Mon. Forsure I think BOBO will be with me as well. AND YES THAT SOUNDS COOL!!!!!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

RCRacer00 said:


> We should discuss a multi-track series and or Trophie races. I have a race or two in mind.


I was planning on giving you a shout after the holiday weekend. :thumbsup:

We should be able to put something together!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> Chassis improvements. How can you improve an already awsome and a proved wining Chassis??


That's right.. but we never had a shot to try those items out last season.

Could be the "edge" this season?:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Guys and Gals BOBO and I will be going to Turn4 Monday. Again would like to invite anyone who can go. I will be leaving colchester about 3:00 you can ride up with me.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Have a good time guy's!!:thumbsup:

Would of loved to have been there!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Sorry Mikey... you will be missed :thumbsup: NOT:dude: next time Brotha:freak:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> Sorry Mikey... you will be missed :thumbsup: NOT:dude: next time Brotha:freak:


U can bet on that!!:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

all i can say is I've got the Icth for some RACING.......:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

YEP YEP!! Looking at the calander for another trip Ill keep you posted!! I GOTA GO GOTA GO back The RC bug has got a good bite on me once again. I will be working on all my stuff as soon as we get back from our big MX race!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

sneek peek at my new ride for 2011 season


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Got the new red bull and VFW for the mod. for the season.

My CAT car is still in VERY usable shape......:thumbsup:



Huh............. why is that????


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Black Monster coming back. Also a silver paint GM Goodwrench. Mod will be the Green Monster paint. Speeking of I need truck body got any?


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah.. got 'em.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> Black Monster coming back. Also a silver paint GM Goodwrench. Mod will be the Green Monster paint. Speeking of I need truck body got any?


Make that 2... got any decals for painting?


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

We have a few left, but we need to order more.

I will let you know what we have left.:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

How many of U can get out to play next Mon.

Lets all head up to Turn4 and have some fun!

I have plenti of room if someone wants to carpool?

Lets set a time....


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Im on call but let me see what i can do to get someone to cover


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

That's fine.. don't get to worried about it, you know how it goes around here this time of year.... 

We do what we can:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

i'll meet ya there but feel free to pick me up.....lol


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Brought the DRIVE bus to the body shop today too....:thumbsup:

FINALLY there is room for it!!!!! Should be ready in 5 weeks?

Gotta get it back for OHIO!! ...... there will be plenti of time!!

No worries!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Brought the DRIVE bus to the body shop today too....:thumbsup:
> 
> FINALLY there is room for it!!!!! Should be ready in 5 weeks?
> 
> ...


I'd be Happy with Drive Raceway... is it October yet :thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok guys just spent the last 4 days ok 3 1/2 cleaning my hobby room.. I am ready for race season.. But I am going to be selling a few things off as here's my current inventory 12 cars, 4 boats and 2 planes some of it's gotta go.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just finished mine....

Benches are race ready now & all the summer toys are put away.

1st week of Oct. ...... isn't coming quick enough!!:freak:


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

where are you located? I make a 5 cell oval chassis kit for the robitronic scalpel. here is website www.browneng.org


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

bigb11 said:


> where are you located? I make a 5 cell oval chassis kit for the robitronic scalpel. here is website www.browneng.org


I have bought parts from you before. But we no longer run the scalpel. They just were not as fun as the BRPs we have alot of newbes running and they would be lost with all the adjustments. Our scalpels would not hold up on the track we run on. The parts would brake real easy. So we stoped running them. But I still have some of your parts in my BRP.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

I still have my scapel... What were not running them anymore.... Doh


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> I still have my scapel... What were not running them anymore.... Doh


...... Stop stirring the pot ol'man!!..


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

157 Doyle Rd. Oakdale, CT.

(Pequot Ledge Campground DBA.. DRIVE Raceway)


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Do you guy's have a esc rule??


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Only that it works...:thumbsup: no seriously anything is okay..


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Should I bring my cars monday... stir stir the pot...


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

jett said:


> Do you guy's have a esc rule??


Here is a link to the track's forum:
(rules are posted there)

www.driverchobbies.com/forum


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> Should I bring my cars monday... stir stir the pot...


By 2-3 today the track will be lap-ready!:thumbsup:

Come on down and get your pit spots!!

LMK if you need anything ordered, getting an order ready this week.



C U later BoboO:dude:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

New retaining wall is in place & new in-field is done .. should be a whole lot better!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:




.... Jay, were U been??


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Put a few laps down tonite. LOVE the new walls. My new Mod truck handles just i was hoping. Kids had a blast too. Cant wait to start regular racing.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

I will admit they did come out rather nice if I do say so myself...:dude:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

.........*YES *Bob... we did a nice job.:thumbsup:

Now get back here and lets mark 'em up!!!!!:dude:


Was nice stepping back up on that podium ... and holy **** Tim
U have that Mod. PERFECT!!!!

Don't change a thing!!!
I think I put more laps down tonight with yours than I did with my mod. all last season!!??

never even stopped long enough to throw a transponder in it and really see the #'s


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just completed and ready for the season now, all clean-up/reconstruction is basicly done!


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

Magz02 said:


> New retaining wall is in place & new in-field is done .. should be a whole lot better!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finishing up baseball with 55 12 yr olds moving to the 90' diamond - can't get my college coaching days out of my system..... End the weekend of Oct 16; likely that I won't make it down until the 23rd..... Looking forward to it; hopefuly I'll be a little faster than a Matchbox.....


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Jay cant wait to see/meet you and see you turn some laps. The track is open on Tues and Thurs as well. Tues test and tune is the best time you will get for practice and set upo help. I have gone and not even charged the batteries in my car. We all are there to help out and lend a hand. And the BIG CHEESE is full of racing secrets.


----------



## BillSmithBooks (Jan 18, 2009)

What are the track dimensions?

Looks awesome!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Track is 24' x 12' and Fast:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

An average lap time is 2.4 2.5.
With Fasts lap of 2.38

Tim Heath A.KA. The BIG CHEESE holds that TQ :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> Jay cant wait to see/meet you and see you turn some laps. The track is open on Tues and Thurs as well. Tues test and tune is the best time you will get for practice and set upo help. I have gone and not even charged the batteries in my car. We all are there to help out and lend a hand. And the BIG CHEESE is full of racing secrets.


Hey ... Good luck up in New Hampshire this weekend!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks to all for stopping by and setting up their pit area.
Was good to catch-up and burn in a few 100 laps!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Check the forum for this weeks schedule... kinda broken up due to the "boss lady" FINALLY coming home. Last of the free weeks, and following week will be back to our normal schedule.

*Lets go racing​*!!!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey I stopped by today no one around and didnt answer the phone. Thought track was open today??


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Was until 1:15 ...

HAD to go home, got sick as a dog!! Fell asleep and woke up a few hours later feeling better.

Thank god the drivers that were there left at around lunch time!

I was in a bad way!!!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Poor Mikey needed a nap more likely


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Jealous ol'man ... U couldn't get 1 in!!..??

Feeling much better today!

What time do you plan on coming down Tues. ?


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Jealous ol'man ... U couldn't get 1 in!!..??
> 
> Feeling much better today!
> 
> What time do you plan on coming down Tues. ?


I was fiquiring early around 9 so maybe i could get some track time without all the little kids on track wanting to play demolishing derby...  That or maybe we just plan on finishing up on putting the plastic.. let me know what works


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Put some laps down....

UR cars have as much cobb-webs on 'em as U!!


C U tomorrow! LOL!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Laps Oh yeah... Hey Hambone can I tear your Mod truck apart to make some addition for Mine... LEt me know didn't want to upset all your hard work.. on getting it dailed in.. We'll Talk...


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

You wont have a chance to tear it down tomorrow..
as I am going to be running it ALL day!!

I'm taking the day off and playin!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:



(kidding Tim)


That's gonna be the hot set-up, no doubt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Guys do what you want. Yes Bobo by all means. Mike run it all you want cause we all know yours will never hit the track. Just like last year!! LMAO


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> Guys do what you want. Yes Bobo by all means. Mike run it all you want cause we all know yours will never hit the track. Just like last year!! LMAO


:tongue::tongue: That's assuming he decided to buy another on:tongue:e as he just remembered he sold it to Jay last season... LOL thanks


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Both of ya just sit tight.......


....... sit tight ..... U ain't seen nothing yet....


All I'm gonna say.........................


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

He is building one in his head as we speak. I have no doubts he will be running one with my build in it!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> :tongue::tongue: That's assuming he decided to buy another on:tongue:e as he just remembered he sold it to Jay last season... LOL thanks


Well it at least explains why I couldn't find the darn thing!!!

2 days of tearing the man-room up and every were else!!!


.... Oh yeah..... I sold it!!!:freak:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> He is building one in his head as we speak. I have no doubts he will be running one with my build in it!!


Partially right....

I'm past that part, waitin' on the goodies now!! I will not have your set-up though... sorry can't. I might lean on ya a bit but it wont be the same.

You no doubt have a fantastic ride right there, but if I "copied" it there wont be enough room at our pit for your big head!!! LOL!!!

I gotta be a bit different..... U should DEF. know that!!!:dude:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Big head not me!! I never let that stuff get to me LOL!! And I would not expect anything less from you. Cant wait to run laps with you.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Me to bud... me too!!!

Gonna be the hit this season!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Will be there tomarrow night for sure. Need to put some laps down. Get yours ready during the day to burn up the carpet with me Bro!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

That is the plan, will work on the car right after I get the rest of the stuff
moved into the track.
C ya tomorrow..


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Well I ordered some parts for the Mod Truck Center shock and damper tube Graphite has been made.. get ready boys it' time to Race..


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

BOBO What did you do to my Mod Truck holy crap was that thing out of wack. LOL You put the side damper in wrong. Had the mounting plate in upside down. No worrys Need to take it apart and do some cleaning. Mike must have put down 100s of laps. That thing is DIRTY.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> BOBO What did you do to my Mod Truck holy crap was that thing out of wack. LOL You put the side damper in wrong. Had the mounting plate in upside down. No worrys Need to take it apart and do some cleaning. Mike must have put down 100s of laps. That thing is DIRTY.


Sorry Tim. Cant fix stupid


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> BOBO What did you do to my Mod Truck holy crap was that thing out of wack. LOL You put the side damper in wrong. Had the mounting plate in upside down. No worrys Need to take it apart and do some cleaning. Mike must have put down 100s of laps. That thing is DIRTY.


U told me to drive it .....



not wash -n- wax it, I was confused???


Thanks for the ride bud!! Can't wait to run mine!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Bob,
Nice job in the A today!! 

Last time in the dirt??


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Hey Bob,
> Nice job in the A today!!
> 
> Last time in the dirt??


Well it was fun for sure.. altho? I think I placed 6th:freak:

Great Job on the Car Setup Clinic last night...:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks!!

& thanks to Tim too!! U were an great help and it went off perfect!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks guys Yes worked out great. John has nothing needed but track time now. 
Remember All that we went over is just normal stuff.. As we are not experts or know it all's. It all just works for us on our BRP's at our track. And hopefuly helps you all as well.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Still waiting on the UPS man uggh


----------



## 450Stocker (Sep 27, 2010)

*info please*

where, what, who, Drive Raceway?
is there a site or link?
thanks
love the videos i've seen:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

No sorry no web site at this time but we do have a forum http://www.driverchobbies.com/forum/index.php
We are a group of guys that most came from 1/10 scale carpet oval racing. Who got tired of class changes and the cost that went with it. And guys that just love the hobby. The track is a table top that is 12x24. It is located in Oakdale Ct. Which is not far from the casinos. It is in a wreck hall at a campground and only open during the camping off season which runs Oct. - April. Its Cheap club type racing with lots of fun and good times. Small hobby shop at the track with a small Menu with great food. We run 1/18 scale BRP cars. We set the rules up by using the rules Bud uses at his tracks. Which seams to be the norm at all the other tracks that run BRPs These cars are by far the best bang for your buck. Please come on down and turn some laps if ever down this way. We have a test and tune night on Tues. Club racing on Thurs night And Racing on Sat. all day. We run a box stock class, Mod truck class, and will be trying out a super stock class. All the rules can be found on our forum. We are planing a trip up your way to turn some laps. Just not sure on when.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

450Stocker said:


> where, what, who, Drive Raceway?
> is there a site or link?
> thanks
> love the videos i've seen:thumbsup:


Well we just kicked off our 2nd season another Great day of BRP FUN RACING.. Hambone took some more awesome vid's which i'm sure he'll post up soon.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Great day of racing!!!:thumbsup:

Thanks to all the supporters!! 


Looking forward to the vid. Tim!!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Here are the Main videos from the 2010/2011 season opener. Sorry to say the mod class got cut short. (Ran Out Of Memory  )

Enjoy:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sweet !!! Track is 12 X 24


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah Bud..
12X24


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Mike, you have pm. 

George
Hot Shot R/C Speedway


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks George..

Back at ya!!:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Bud just so you know we are now running mod trucks with center shocks and side dampening tubes. 2s lipo's, 4200kv brushless.. Awesome BRP FUN Too bad the last vid was cut short good crash with rear tires flying across the track.. sorry Pat


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

I cant stop watching the A Main Stock... I beat the Big Cheese with a little luck too..


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

suckfish said:


> I cant stop watching the A Main Stock... I beat the Big Cheese with a little luck too..


I seen that or should I say I couldn't see them  Remember speed kills :thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

T-n-T today....

all day, so take advantage of it drivers!!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

I will be there


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Was a good T-n-T ....

even had a youth driver practicing!!:thumbsup:
John G. even made it!!!

BoboO.... was looking for some spares??? Might they be a plenti in that roller U sold this weekend????

Used to have enough to build 2 complete rollers...


........ until I started pitting next 2 U and Hambone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:freak::freak:

If I'm going to sponsor U, do I get any say??? LOL!!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Was a good T-n-T ....
> 
> even had a youth driver practicing!!:thumbsup:
> John G. even made it!!!
> ...


:wave::wave: What r u looking for?? i'm confused but you r right U DiD have plenty What r Friends 4..


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Still no parts from CRC going on two weeks since I ordered... arghhh. cya Thursday:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just breakin' stones as usual..........

I heard of the agony(CRC)....:freak:

Lucky U had the contact there!! Bummer the wait!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah UPS man showed up yesterday.. They overnighted them Gotta say that's Great Customer Service..


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

See you guy's tomorrow about 10-1030. Just to make sure address is
157 Doyle Rd. Oakdale Ct. Yes?

George and Kevin Or as suckfish says fresh meat! LOL


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

jett said:


> See you guy's tomorrow about 10-1030. Just to make sure address is
> 157 Doyle Rd. Oakdale Ct. Yes?
> 
> George and Kevin Or as suckfish says fresh meat! LOL


HEY George, Yes that is the correct address.. Pequot Ledge Campground. Big sign at front of driveway follow the dirt road to Rec Hall.. Fresh Meat = More people more FUN... Have a good ride well have some coffee on :wave:


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank You, see you in the AM.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Drive safe guy's!!

Looking forward to meeting ya both!!

Going to be an easy day, most drivers have previous plans...


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Race Results


Youth Stock B-Main


3rd Place Xavier Gifford 4.937 -65 Laps (had elec. issues)
2nd Ryan Parker Magliano RPM 3.688 -18 Laps
1st Mikey F. 3.688 99 Laps 2nd race W/2nd 1st place win in the B!!



A-main Youth Stock


3rd Place Christopher "CRITTER" Magliano 2.813 -38 Laps 1st time to the "big-show"
2nd Place Clay Plourde 2.813 -13 Laps
1st Mike "MINI-MAGZ"Magliano III 2.813 132 Laps

(just wanted to put a bit of track razz out there) .... The A-main YOUTH turned MORE laps than our Stock B drivers!!!!

!!!GO BOY'S!!!!

keep up the great work!! You kids should at least have the B-gentlemen cleaning your cars!!! (we need to talk.. Smiley



B-Main Stock Division


3rd Place John Gifford 2.938 -22 Laps (1st race)
2nd Place Jay Johnson 2.937 -18 Laps (1st race) .....both drivers returning from 1/10 retirement
1st Place George(Hotshot R/C) 2.875 128 Laps



A-Main Stock Division


3rd Place Scott Plourde 2.437 -15 Laps (Hard charger today .. worked his back-side off!! )
2nd Place Kevin(HotShot R/C) 2.562 -9 Laps
1st Place Bob "BoboO" Roundy 2.562 170 Laps 2/2 this season .. nice start!!

Scott Plourde now shares the FASTEST LAP time with Tim "hambone" Roberts a healthy 2.437 !!!
(Scott did this in 3rd round of qualifing & the main!!)


Thanks to all the drivers, we had a bunch of new drivers and new faces today!! Hope our Maine friends enjoyed the day?! We sure had a great time racing with ya!!
Will be seeing you in Nov. for DRIVE'S trip up to race in Maine!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Enjoyed the day with George & Kevin from HotShot R/C!!:wave:

Was great to get to know ya and even more fun racing with you 2!!!:thumbsup:

Hope the trip home was good, sure you had plenti to talk about!!

Enjoy all the new speed!!! ....sshhh.... what speed?????


C ya all on Nov.!!!!!!


----------



## 450Stocker (Sep 27, 2010)

*Great day guys*


The ride down was slow, the ride home was FAST!
Really, a big THANK YOU
good day, great people
MADE THE A MAIN. ya-hoo
Mike and eveybody good show, good hot dogs and FUN racing
i just can't stop staring at car- want to touch it! 
must wait to get to track!
put all the new knowledge to work.
I don't got the blues, I want some new blues!!!
can't say enough... thank you guys

Kevin
HOT SHOT RC SPEEDWAY :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words!!

PM replied.....


you are all set!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

At the next T-n-T, lets get the ball rolling on the endoro race.

We need to finish the rules, set the date and complete the schedule for the event.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

OK sounds good to me


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Sounds like a plan to Me..

Kevin and George really good to meet you guys and turn a few Fast & Fun Laps.. well Kevin at least turned some fast laps.. Can you guys smell it......... Fresh Meat.. Cant wait to come up for a visit too.. Bob


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Bob, U planning on stopping by today?

I have a den meeting W/Christopher at 3:00. letting you know..


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Bob, U planning on stopping by today?
> 
> I have a den meeting W/Christopher at 3:00. letting you know..


Well i spent my morning fixing the man room computer so I'll see you Tuesday for T&T.. Thanks Brotha


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

*Great Day!*

Hey guys, Thanks for the great day I learned a lot Saturday. Thanks for the hospitality GREAT RACING, GREAT PEOPLE, and GREAT FOOD. Thanks for all the speed tips will put them to good use. Sorry for the late post, WIFE comes before racing so I can RACE. LOL See you guys on the 20th if not before.
George or fresh meat!
HOT SHOT RC SPEEDWAY


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

jett said:


> Hey guys, Thanks for the great day I learned a lot Saturday. Thanks for the hospitality GREAT RACING, GREAT PEOPLE, and GREAT FOOD. Thanks for all the speed tips will put them to good use. Sorry for the late post, WIFE comes before racing so I can RACE. LOL See you guys on the 20th if not before.
> George or fresh meat!
> HOT SHOT RC SPEEDWAY


Great to meet & race with you. Promise not to run into you next time!!!!! Hope to see ya soon!!!!! Jay


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> Well i spent my morning fixing the man room computer so I'll see you Tuesday for T&T.. Thanks Brotha


No prob. I just listed it on eBay.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

jett said:


> Hey guys, Thanks for the great day I learned a lot Saturday. Thanks for the hospitality GREAT RACING, GREAT PEOPLE, and GREAT FOOD. Thanks for all the speed tips will put them to good use. Sorry for the late post, WIFE comes before racing so I can RACE. LOL See you guys on the 20th if not before.
> George or fresh meat!
> HOT SHOT RC SPEEDWAY


Was entirely our pleasure .... glad you made it down & had a good time!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Guy's it is not looking good for the 1st OHIO trip....

The bus has been sitting were I left it at the body shop for 7 weeks now!!

They have 35 hours of paint-work to do and some cosmetics to repair or replace. The windshield or ANY of the parts STILL haven't arrived!!

I'll keep you posted but not to probable for 1st trip......


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Weekly club racing has been moved to Wednesday's

Racing starts at 7:30 

doors open at 5PM. (call ahead if you would like earlier for that day)


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

see you tomarrow for T&T


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Got all the motor gear for the mod. today!

....It's going back!!!! Wait till U C this package!!

Came to me from a dealer, sealed, with a jul08 stamp on it!!!

Isn't even correct Kv. OR Amperage on ESC!!!

My @#*!-luck is running rampant!!!:freak::freak::freak:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

going to push my mod."shelfer" back another week at least!!

2nd time in 8 month's this has happened... same manufacturer - different dealers!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Magz02 said:


> going to push my mod."shelfer" back another week at least!!
> 
> 2nd time in 8 month's this has happened... same manufacturer - different dealers!!!


It wasn't BRP right


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Magz02 said:


> Guy's it is not looking good for the 1st OHIO trip....
> 
> The bus has been sitting were I left it at the body shop for 7 weeks now!!
> 
> ...


Did it get wrecked ?? Or You just pimpin out ??


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> It wasn't BRP right


Def. NOT!!!

Never have a problem with that gentlemen!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> Did it get wrecked ?? Or You just pimpin out ??


Wrecked........

Trip back from Florida with family, tire got run over in front of me and kicked up in air and landed on windshield then proceded to tear mirror off and those two played tag down the side(about 6-7 ft.)scratching and nicking it all up!! Did some pretty good damage!! A lot of paint work.... 7 colors up front.
Scared the hell out of my wife.... she was sitting in the pass. seat when it hit!!

......Thank god for insurance!!! Mirror alone is $1700.


Playing the waiting game now..................


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Well I think you need to get BUSY ... We need the DRIVE RC BUS:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here...

here is a pic. just before we left for the Birds! Best I can do right now...

( EXCELLENT time wasn't it)... esp. 96 MPH speed pass!!!!:freak::freak:




I have been on the phone with them...their waiting too!!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Were U going to make the race tonight?


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Tim... aren't U supposed 2 B at work????


I C U on.....


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Was at work on the web via my phone waiting for contractor

SEE YOU TONITE


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:

K


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> K



sorry cant make it tonight.. cya Saturday... 

It sure was a Great Time.... *OBAMA!!*


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL!!! ......:thumbsup::thumbsup:


U R not right!:freak:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Looking like Monday we will complete and post the dates & rules for the 1500 Lap Endoro!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Looking like Monday we will complete and post the dates & rules for the 1500 Lap Endoro!!


Sounds like it will be alot of BRP FUN:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Magz02 said:


> Looking like Monday we will complete and post the dates & rules for the 1500 Lap Endoro!!


Now that would be fun :thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

We are lookin forward to this event!!

Should be pretty interesting!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Another fine after noon of racing!!

Tim Heath takes back the fastest lap with a 2.375 in the Stock Division. Tim Roberts held it for a good while!! Lets see if Hambone can get it back!!

That is the overall fastest lap time for the Stock Division to date. FTR:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats Tim.
Dont think I will beat that one but we will sure try.

Hambone


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't say that......


keep it in your mind U will try to beat it!!

You have 1/1000 of a sec. on me, don't think I wont stop trying to top that, & even work on the "Big Cheese":thumbsup::thumbsup:

Without goals.... racing gets boring!

You are def. FAST!! it's only a couple 10th's......:dude:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:Announcement is coming soon, on DRIVE Raceways next event!:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

_*!! 1500 Lap Endoro Dec. 12th !!*_
_*BRP/Driver Endurance Challenge*_​ 





*Brief description of what it will consist of:*

Entry fee is $20.00 (per person)

Doors open at 9 AM & racing starts at 12:00 noon.

Will be a team event(1 driver & 1 pit crew)

Will be a timed event, 1500 laps/80 min total. which ever comes first 

Which will be 750 laps/40 min 1st Driver and 750/40 min 2nd Driver. 

Driver 1 races, Driver 2 pits..... following race we flip-flop.

Team picks will be generated by the comp.(A driver will be chosen, by their standings to draw their team-mate)

Each driver will drive their own car.

Corner marshals are the crew chiefs.

Pitting by crew chief only(battery swap..tires..repair..whatever is needed)

Must be a stock car following DRIVE Raceway's rules for the Stock Division... NO exceptions! ( link to rules http://www.driverchobbies.com/forum/index.php?topic=49.0 )

For this race there is NO limit to the amount of cars on track for race(s).

Driver who starts race must finish race driving his car. Teams can R&R anything on car as long as it is legal.

Hardware to top 3 finishers and team with the most spirit!!



*Sign-up for this race closes Nov. 17th.*
Payment must be made by this date to secure a spot and get teams together.​
This is a Wednesday, that Friday(19th) @ 7:30 teams will be determined. Once teams are set then 1st driver of each team will be drawn.
Need not be present to draw....
We will have absentee drawers for people not able to make this date.
Once this is all set the teams will have 1 week to get together and plan their strategy's!

*OUT of STATE Entrants*...... Please contact me through PM or e-mail([email protected]) for payment and confirm your spot for this great event!!
We have provided a link for area lodging, feel free to check it out. Most all lodging is within 7 miles.
Come on down on Saturday and join us for some great club racing.. stay the night and come back for the Endoro!
We run the I-Lap Transponders( http://rclapcounter.com/ )

*Link to area lodging:*

http://www.saveonhotels.com/listing...rAge2=0&minorAge3=0&minorAge4=0&Submit=Search

*DIRECTIONS:*



From south:


Route 95 North to Exit 76, which is Route 395
Take Exit 80 onto Route 82.
Drive about 5 miles, pass BP gas station
Take your second right onto Church Rd.
At the end of Church Rd turn left.
Pequot Ledge(houses DRIVE Raceway) is on your right.

From North:

Route 95 South to Exit 76, which is Route 395
Take Exit 80 onto Route 82.
Drive about 5 miles, pass BP gas station
Take your second right onto Church Rd.
At the end of Church Rd turn left.
Pequot Ledge(houses DRIVE Raceway) is on your right.


From Hartford:


Take Route 2 East to Route 11
At the end of Route 11, Turn Left onto Route 82.
Go straight through light.
Drive about 3 miles & veer left onto Doyle Rd.
( If you pass a Church, you have gone too far)
Pequot Ledge is about 1/4 mile on your left.







*THANK YOU* for taking the time, & hope to see you all come out for a _*wild day of racing*_!!!!​


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Just to throw it out , we have regular club racing on Saturdays come on out for a weekend of Great BRP Racing..


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

That is in the content...

but THANKS for lookin out!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> That is in the content...
> 
> but THANKS for lookin out!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


i'm Old I get a Pass lol:dude:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL!!:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey can we sit in our chairs for the Enduro, my old legs might not make it...


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I had to stand by ya for 5 days straight of racing at the birds, scarecrow wouldn't let ya sit and neither will I!!!!:tongue:

Stop trying the "age card" ..... wont work here!! LOL


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Got our Banner done today!!!!*:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:













*Big THANKS to Scott for all his hard work & dealing with a fussy customer!!*


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> *Got our Banner done today!!!!*:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it still needs work.. checker flag needs to be more black white.. of course it's only an Old Mans Opinion:dude:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

It was perfect but when I reduced it I knocked details out, I don't have the right software.
He is going to fix it tomorrow.:thumbsup:


I did forget your address...................I need to know were to send the bill now.


LOL!!:wave:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> It was perfect but when I reduced it I knocked details out, I don't have the right software.
> He is going to fix it tomorrow.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: checks in the mail...:wave: LOL


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Got the FRP cut today so no more worries about your Nuggets from getting Rail'd on turn 2:thumbsup::drunk::thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Well *THANK YOU* on that!!!!!

That was a B..A..D heat!!:freak::freak::freak:..:drunk::drunk:


1st red-flag heat..... due to rest of drivers laughing to hard to stay on podium!!!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> Got the FRP cut today so no more worries about your Nuggets from getting Rail'd on turn 2:thumbsup::drunk::thumbsup:


All I can say was..... glad that wasn't on video!!!!!!!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> All I can say was..... glad that wasn't on video!!!!!!!!


I'm really wishing it was cuz i wasn't there to see it.. hey you could have Won 10k on America's Funniest Vidio


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Guys are you ready for a Big Day of Racing tomorrow!!! 

We have some more Folks from Hotshot coming down for another crack at us on our Short Track.. 

George & Kevin looking forward to racing with you guys again. Maybe we can talk Mike into putting some Laps Down too...:thumbsup:


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

Looking forward to more fun than humans should ever be allowed to have.........


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

See you guy's in the am looks like its Kevin and myself almost had two more but they couldnt get out of family commitments. Family FIRST then racing.
George


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Maybe next time?

Drive Safe.... C U in the AM!! Coffee will B hot!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

"Maybe we can talk Mike into putting some Laps Down too..."


I don't think that is going to be possible.... not Sat. going to have a full house :thumbsup::thumbsup: plus I have 3 drivers of my own to deal with and to really upset the mix..... Both Ryan & Christopher's radio DID NOT show-up today!! They wont have their cars this weekend!!
Bet you can imagine how lovely this evening has been in my house!!!!!..?????:freak::freak::freak:



C U in the mornin'


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> "Maybe we can talk Mike into putting some Laps Down too..."
> 
> 
> I don't think that is going to be possible.... not Sat. going to have a full house :thumbsup::thumbsup: plus I have 3 drivers of my own to deal with and to really upset the mix..... Both Ryan & Christopher's radio DID NOT show-up today!! They wont have their cars this weekend!!
> ...


I've got spare radio's does grandpa need to save the day:hat:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have radio's to "throw-in" too...... just being lazy cuz I have the DSM rec. in them already....Plus the pods just got here, they need to go in.....


... lazy........... need I say more?


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> I have radio's to "throw-in" too...... just being lazy cuz I have the DSM rec. in them already....Plus the pods just got here, they need to go in.....
> 
> 
> ... lazy........... need I say more?


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hoping to have them both running this week(better be!!) and some much needed testing/running on the mod. truck!!
Been a very long dragged out process here!!!

Talking about poss. flurries for tomorrow.......BRING IT ON!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

Flurries................ Got more than that!!!! I had to shovel this morning... Yuk!!!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Kids had 2 Hrs. delay here.... got like 1/2 inch. Windy as all get-up!

Bring it on.... if it's going to be called winter than lets get winter!!!

I'd like at least 6 in. of snow-fall a week!!!!!


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

Don't mind the snow - even the 6" a week you like; just wasn't ready to shovel this mornin'


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Kids had 2 Hrs. delay here.... got like 1/2 inch. Windy as all get-up!
> 
> Bring it on.... if it's going to be called winter than lets get winter!!!
> 
> I'd like at least 6 in. of snow-fall a week!!!!!


Rather not have snow period but if it's gonna I'd have to agree might as well look like Winter.. Just cuz you want to be out plowing it Aint Winter Yet :dude:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Jay61 said:


> Don't mind the snow - even the 6" a week you like; just wasn't ready to shovel this mornin'


U should of just ignored it Jay, was gone by noon!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> Rather not have snow period but if it's gonna I'd have to agree might as well look like Winter.. Just cuz you want to be out plowing it Aint Winter Yet :dude:


YES I do!!!:thumbsup:


........SHOW me da Money!!!!:dude:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

how was test & tune lastnight....?


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

quiet....

put down a few laps with the mod. & finishing up the boys cars.

Tim did the same, & rebuilt Paulie's car.

Just 2 drivers.....


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

so you finally got a Motor.. how did it handle?


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

Bummed..... Couldn't make last night & can't make tonight.... Will be there on Saturday


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> so you finally got a Motor.. how did it handle?


Little aggressive for my liking just yet, but I'll conform to it!!

Made a change-tried it- made another-tried it. It is def. getting better.

a few laps and it will get easier, it's been a while with so much power/speed/handling!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Jay61 said:


> Bummed..... Couldn't make last night & can't make tonight.... Will be there on Saturday


See ya Sat.

(UR on the excuse-wagon too, huh?)

LOL!!!


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hmmmm????? Let me see if I can make one up....... Nope, simply being a bum (or maybe an [email protected]#):wave::devil::jest::woohoo:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Jay61 said:


> Hmmmm????? Let me see if I can make one up....... Nope, simply being a bum (or maybe an [email protected]#):wave::devil::jest::woohoo:


Why should you be any different:freak:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Well i'm hoping to make it SAt.. Got a doctor appt tomorrow so keeping my fingers crossed..


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

With that fancy pit chair you brought you should be all set!

We can just wheel U up to the podium!!:thumbsup:


Hope all goes well W/the saw-bone.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

well not sure have a few more appt's they never make it easy... I'll be in touch...


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Good luck Bob!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

another good day of Racing.. Except a few temper tantrum No not any of the youth drivers....LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

YUP.... sure did!!!


Everyone's entitled to an occasional outburst....:freak::freak::freak::freak:


BAD DAY Brother!!




sorry. . . . . . . . .


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Dont be Sorry, better to just get revenge..LOL just think you'll actually get to race twice this week:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

No revenge... whom I going to put it on???? ..... myself?? 

I know and the 2nd day I wont have to be behind the counter!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I have some work to do this week......



Looking forward to it all!!!!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:Wel i'm sure your cars are Ready heck they barley hit the track.. LOL

We All will Enjoy our road trip... Maybe even some Hardware Too

Now are we taking resistors out for the youths for the road trip? Think we should remember bigger track...

Heck mini Magz beat you once not fair to slow him down:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I was waiting for this comment to rise:


 


there is only going to be 3 drivers, we can probably pull them? Lets see how Tim feels about it?


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Any drivers need anything before we head north?

LMK.....


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

?black tape.never mind i'll just borrow yours.. 

blue tires front & rears thanks... 

Got one body done today, Gonna start the truck body tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah..... I'm sure U will..............

See J-Giff. for the tape(that is when U have used all mine..) 

Everything you want is in stock, I know you wont be out this week so just call me Fri. and remind me of items you want. I'll bring them up for ya.

I started a new Stock car body today too. Gotta retire the CAT car.

Gonna have a new DRIVE car now!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Hardee's Stock Car came out very Nice...:thumbsup: even got new body mounts made to..


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Bob... 1 more thing - - - -


dust off your Lipo sack & actually pack it to go.


U know..... that canvas looking thing 1 would place a charging Lipo in??

Yeah that...... use it!! :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Bob... 1 more thing - - - -
> 
> 
> dust off your Lipo sack & actually pack it to go.
> ...


Dont have one.. guess i'll have to pit outside...:dude:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

I'll Make sunthin


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

U can use mine.... thought U had one??


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Nope.. Never leave my charger when charging them... I know i know


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

U know.....





just got the 1st coat on the new body, that's it for today.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

A true Drive RAceway body... nice working on my M&M Truck today..


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Not so sure I'm happy with it????

Colors are ....... different????

Per Tim, I tried some of his flip-flop. I will tell you, it does A BUNCH of that!!!

Goes from green to purple to red ..... pretty vividly!!:freak:

But I'm not so sure I like it !!.?? I tried to take a few pics. of it but the effect wont show. I guess you will see it in Maine. Gonna run it there... for now it is better than the poor/tired CAT car!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> A true Drive RAceway body... nice working on my M&M Truck today..


HEY.......... OH BOB......





U do have the "right" paint...right???
& the numbers R on right??

or should I have the vac. on stand-by?


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Magz02 said:


> Not so sure I'm happy with it????
> 
> Colors are ....... different????
> 
> ...


what not on wed night


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm sure I will run it then, but BoboO wont be joining us this week.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Well i do like the way the Hardee's 18 came out.. but masking off the M&M I put the roof number on backwards... Arrgggh.. had the other car right in front of me too.. so STUPID.. But still no yellow paint to start it.. Have everything masked and ready.. Just set up my AMB for the weekend..


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I knew I should of held on to both of mine... hind-sight...

U want me to order another sheet, or just a roof #?

LMK...


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> I knew I should of held on to both of mine... hind-sight...
> 
> U want me to order another sheet, or just a roof #?
> 
> LMK...


that would be nice, but just not worth it.. i live with it... :dude:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

K..


Chef Bill is planning our breakfast stop on the way up to HotShot, somewere
on the 495 corridor?
Will let you know...


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks like you guy's are getting pretty for the Sunday, and stopping for food to slow that trigger finger. We like that.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> K..
> 
> 
> Chef Bill is planning our breakfast stop on the way up to HotShot, somewere
> ...


Let me know so I might be able to hook up on the ride..

Oh and speaking of rides here's a peek at some new lids going for the trip..


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Lookin good!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Are you ready for some OVAL Racing in York ME... yabba dabba doo


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

jett said:


> Looks like you guy's are getting pretty for the Sunday, and stopping for food to slow that trigger finger. We like that.


Always lookin for an excuse to do a body!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

The food stop is a must, us DRIVE boy's gotta feed!!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> Are you ready for some OVAL Racing in York ME... yabba dabba doo


just built Ryan a new car tonight, he ran it & is happy as heck!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


.......FYI....... I hate waiting!!!

Lets Go Racing!!!!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Gee now was that "That hard to figure out".... That little man @ 4 years old will be putting the screws to all of soon enough.. Let alone Mini Magz all ready knocking on the door. I'm packed and ready...

Drive Raceway Road Trip:thumbsup:


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

suckfish said:


> Are you ready for some OVAL Racing in York ME... yabba dabba doo


Getting excited Fred? yabba dabba doo LOL


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> Gee now was that "That hard to figure out".... That little man @ 4 years old will be putting the screws to all of soon enough.. Let alone Mini Magz all ready knocking on the door. I'm packed and ready...
> 
> Drive Raceway Road Trip:thumbsup:


Pretty PROUD of those boys!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I'm not packed at all, tomorrow is rebuild day for all 3 of them, then an "easy" day of racing Sat. with a "quick" clean & then pack.

I am SOOOO looking forward to this!!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Pretty PROUD of those boys!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I'm not packed at all, tomorrow is rebuild day for all 3 of them, then an "easy" day of racing Sat. with a "quick" clean & then pack.
> 
> I am SOOOO looking forward to this!!!



Yeah was planning on the same thing.. gonna try my luck at making a custom spur gear Straight from the Master Bud:hat::thumbsup: plulling out all the tricks... 
Might even hit up madness tomorrow afternoon to do some testing with new bodies :wave:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Have fun!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> gonna try my luck at making a custom spur gear Straight from the Master Bud:hat::thumbsup: plulling out all the tricks...
> :wave:


Not for nothing but U might want to save that for a non-trophy day ..... ??

Hate to see it go bad then, easier to walk off podium when there isn't hardware on deck!!

Save it for T-n-T maybe..... just a thought is all.


Not that it wont work or anything, but you KNOW what you have now, why try something that could go very wrong, very easily without proper testing?

Understand????


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Did you guys decide on resistors ?


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah, we are keeping them in.

60ft. run-line @ Hot Shot

we decided it was best for them.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Not for nothing but U might want to save that for a non-trophy day ..... ??
> 
> Hate to see it go bad then, easier to walk off podium when there isn't hardware on deck!!
> 
> ...


Hence the need to Test.. more of a cheap experiment to get my car quite... 

But you R correct.. stay with what works..:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

9 times out 10 I find the worn pinion the culprit for a noisy car....

is it silver or gold?? that will tell you a lot!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Yeah, we are keeping them in.
> 
> 60ft. run-line @ Hot Shot
> 
> we decided it was best for them.


I hear ya...


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> Hence the need to Test.. more of a cheap experiment to get my car quite...
> 
> But you R correct.. stay with what works..:thumbsup:


right... read into testing bodies. Hey it's late...:freak::freak::freak:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> 9 times out 10 I find the worn pinion the culprit for a noisy car....
> 
> is it silver or gold?? that will tell you a lot!!


it's silver well make sure you bring some new pinions please... and your puller it's a old motor but it's got speed:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Check lash, check for bent pods as well, check for nick in spur.

U want me to fix it for you????...


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

you know me if it's running good I'm not making changes...dont fix it unless it's broke.. K buddy


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> i it's a old motor but it's got speed:thumbsup:



going to NOT comment on this..... you made it just too easy!!:wave:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Check lash, check for bent pods as well, check for nick in spur.
> 
> U want me to fix it for you????...


Yes Please.... :dude: lol


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

sure hope it's not the pods as I just replaced the darn thing... k Brotha check in tomorrow


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

turning in....

I'll c ya at B-fast Sun. morning! Bill will be posting on DRIVE were/when details for the stop.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Magz02 said:


> Check lash, check for bent pods as well, check for nick in spur.
> 
> U want me to fix it for you????...


No I think I should fix it for him. Have you heard your car latley??? LOL


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Was going to bed until this......

i TOLD you it was loud tonight because it needed a new pinion, hence the rebuild tomorrow....

Pot-stirrer!!!:tongue::tongue:


Was a great night of racing though!!!

I know you were fustrated, dealing with a ill-handling car is not exactly how you wanted to spend the evening!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Magz02 said:


> Was going to bed until this......
> 
> i TOLD you it was loud tonight because it needed a new pinion, hence the rebuild tomorrow....
> 
> ...


Yea even The cheese was having trouble with finding the issue Not to worry as long as the cheese is willing to help we will figure it out. Its got to be something stupid. we both check all we thought could be wrong with it. Even if I have to run joes car and put the resistor in my car and let him drive mine
So I can get back on my game. Had enouph of finishing last place. I need to be the first looser behind the cheese where I belong and maybe with some BOBO luck beat the cheese. LOL!!


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

ecoastrc said:


> Yea even The cheese was having trouble with finding the issue Not to worry as long as the cheese is willing to help we will figure it out. Its got to be something stupid. we both check all we thought could be wrong with it. Even if I have to run joes car and put the resistor in my car and let him drive mine
> So I can get back on my game. Had enouph of finishing last place. I need to be the first looser behind the cheese where I belong and maybe with some BOBO luck beat the cheese. LOL!!


Don't worry, the next time I race you won't be last:lol::lol::lol::lol::jest::jest::jest:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ecoastrc said:


> Yea even The cheese was having trouble with finding the issue Not to worry as long as the cheese is willing to help we will figure it out. Its got to be something stupid. we both check all we thought could be wrong with it. Even if I have to run joes car and put the resistor in my car and let him drive mine
> So I can get back on my game. Had enouph of finishing last place. I need to be the first looser behind the cheese where I belong and maybe with some BOBO luck beat the cheese. LOL!!


Tiny steps Grasshopper... Tim you'll hit your groove just hope i'm not in the way...:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Jay61 said:


> Don't worry, the next time I race you won't be last:lol::lol::lol::lol::jest::jest::jest:


Might be that #43 Petty car your driving.... Naawwwww lol


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

suckfish said:


> Might be that #43 Petty car your driving.... Naawwwww lol


Maybe Roush Fenway will impound it!!!!!!!!!:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Tiny steps Grasshopper... Tim you'll hit your groove just hope i'm not in the way...:thumbsup:


Oh.. he will get his groove back, just like Stella did!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

But I do have to admit the past few weeks have been nice just trying to ward off the cheese & not Tim too!!
Wasn't to long ago(like 3 weeks) we were all watching Tim turn some really fast times, got DaCheese's attention too!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

BoboO, U had made mention of testing the car before Maine.
Due to my knee today, I never got over to rebuild the cars so this is all planned for tomorrow(Fri.) If you want to come down and test, I'll be there all day. Going to open at 10AM.

LMK....


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> BoboO, U had made mention of testing the car before Maine.
> Due to my knee today, I never got over to rebuild the cars so this is all planned for tomorrow(Fri.) If you want to come down and test, I'll be there all day. Going to open at 10AM.
> 
> LMK....


need to get a oil change in the morning but still like to turn laps.. call ya in the am:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Oh.. he will get his groove back, just like Stella did!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> But I do have to admit the past few weeks have been nice just trying to ward off the cheese & not Tim too!!
> Wasn't to long ago(like 3 weeks) we were all watching Tim turn some really fast times, got DaCheese's attention too!!


Yeah I know he will too Hopefully Sunday can be his coming out Party:hat:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> going to NOT comment on this..... you made it just too easy!!:wave:


Well i might be old but I can still walk down a flight of stairs...:thumbsup:

Sorry but I've had enough sympathy your turn Hope the knee feels better:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> need to get a oil change in the morning but still like to turn laps.. call ya in the am:thumbsup:


U got it bud!!!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> Yeah I know he will too Hopefully Sunday can be his coming out Party:hat:


Uumm .... rethink that!!! He's riding with me, & there isn't any room in my truck for a dude who is "coming out"

Oh heck NO!!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> Well i might be old but I can still walk down a flight of stairs...:thumbsup:
> 
> Sorry but I've had enough sympathy your turn Hope the knee feels better:thumbsup:


UR turn..... & I DEF. deserve it!!!:wave::wave::wave:.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Magz02 >>> Get the big bus fixed before the big race out this way in Jan at the gate


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

He's Trying...:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Hambone, think you may want to switch out your servo in the stock car.I have a spare 9650. might be getting crossed signals with that new radio.. Also look what a blown servo did to mikes car last weekend.. Just a Thought


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

BudBartos said:


> Magz02 >>> Get the big bus fixed before the big race out this way in Jan at the gate


Will be lucky to have it for the mini Nationals in March...:freak:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> Magz02 >>> Get the big bus fixed before the big race out this way in Jan at the gate


I really hope so!!! 
But I don't have *ANY* idea when they will get it done!! It's really discusting, as they have already been paid by the Ins. Co. & THEY(shop)requested the drop-off date???
We/I will do all we can to get out there, we are all bummin' bout not having the bus!!!!
The owners of Hot Shot want to join us as well! Could be a nice showing from the northern tracks!!??

I plan on staying on the shop to produce!!!:devil:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> Will be lucky to have it for the mini Nationals in March...:freak:


I just can't understand.....

this is NOT a good way to advertise your business!!

Supposed to be a top-notch establishment!!! And everything I seen/saw looks as such but the reliability!!!

It would be nice to have for the Nat.s would save us all a lot of commuting!!

We'll do what we gotta do.... as we always have.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sitting here thinking about the past R/C trips we have taken it....

Remember Turn4, we ran out of Propane cuz I forgot to check it before we left and ran out of heat after the 1st night!! THAT was VERY cold!!!!

And then I had to bag out right away cuz of that killer storm that was coming with like 1-2 ft. of snow predicted!!!
We should of took it to VT. to the Toy Box, instead of the freakin floor in that cheap hotel!! That sucked!! Especially gettin beat by candy all night!!!
The fun trip to Ohio with some wicked killer hospitality from Freddie!!

Or the 94 MPH drive by on Disney Expressway !! 09 Birds

Better Cheddars & JD Sauce!!

Reminiscing...............


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Thats what its all about brother... Think of all the years of all the Memories of all the RCing... With plenty more to come.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes sir!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Turn 4 was cold I was rather warm in my sleeping bag.. seeing Dave go start gis truck so he could get warm and fall asleep... anyone want salt in there soda at a chinnese rest.. well dont offer any to Ken.... LOL 

And let me just comment on the 94 mph drive by trust me when your in a mini van & a 38 foot motor home comes flying by you at 94 mph not FUN... more like did i pack a new pair of shorts.. Go Carts in Orlando very FUN... Cant wait for this Sunday FUN


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

The salt was truly..... memorative!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: *LMAO*!!!!!

We always manage to have a good [email protected]#* time!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> The salt was truly..... memorative!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: *LMAO*!!!!!
> 
> We always manage to have a good [email protected]#* time!!


yes we do... LETS GO RACIN:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Another fine day of racing boys!!!!:thumbsup:

We missed ya Paula.. hope you feel better!!

See you all @ Denny's in the AM... *WE GOIN' RACIN'!!!*


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Another fine day of racing boys!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> We missed ya Paula.. hope you feel better!!
> 
> See you all @ Denny's in the AM... *WE GOIN' RACIN'!!!*


bummer no paula was hoping you were racing wanted to see Georges face when you beat him.. :thumbsup: Are We There Yet...


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't count her out yet......

The cheese said she IS going AND plans to race!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Don't count her out yet......
> 
> The cheese said she IS going AND plans to race!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


very Cool... :thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

U missed it today but we are forging plans for the "gate" in OHIO

2nd weekend of January 14th & 15th

I have a few options for lodging right now but also have a couple more I'm waiting on, when I get it all together I'll post and we can decide as a group and I will make the reservations.

I just remembered... I gotta ask about Mikey? He ALREADY informed his mother & I that I'm not leaving without him!!!!!
I did notice a novus entry??? I'll check this week.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Magz02 said:


> U missed it today but we are forging plans for the "gate" in OHIO
> 
> 2nd weekend of January 14th & 15th
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup: i HAD A FEELING:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Well just got home had to stop at Burger King just cuz..

Guys I know I had a Great day of Racin... Always fun to get out on another track and Represent..

Magz not sorry to say that those two boys got skills... maybe more than Dad... lol

Hambone i called it you were do & you brought it today.. 

Cheese what can I say that we all dont know... you r the Big Cheese


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Had a awsome day of racing on the road.. cant wait for the next trip.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Test & Tune tomorrow boy's :thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll be trackside by 1 PM.

Come on down & get your pits set back up(looks like a ghost-town right now!!)

And re-tune the cars for Wed. racing!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

To all the DRIVE Crew:

*!!!THANK YOU!!!*



.......What a great day of _racing_!!! What more can I say????


When are we going back, soon I hope? I personally have some thing I need to do....


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

:wave:


Magz02 said:


> To all the DRIVE Crew:
> 
> *!!!THANK YOU!!!*
> 
> ...


I hope it's not to bring out the swamp asz award you last won:wave:

cya tomorrow & weds for Racin:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

NOOoooo not that..... that is on my trophy shelf!!(giant signed diaper) LOL!!


"When are we going back, soon I hope? I personally have some thing I need to do...."



.............*RACE*............​


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Magz02 said:


> NOOoooo not that..... that is on my trophy shelf!!(giant signed diaper) LOL!!
> 
> 
> "When are we going back, soon I hope? I personally have some thing I need to do...."
> ...


Don't you mean rebuild your car!!!LOL


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Boy's are you Ready for some RACIN short track style....:thumbsup:

Yes Magz U too :wave:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Happy Thanksgiving boy's-n-girl's!!​*


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Great showing tonight, was a fun night!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

CRAZY track though!!!:freak:

(Didn't expect as much because of the fact of last min. turkey day activities!!)

THANK YOU all for coming out!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Gooble Gooble.... Happy Turkey Day too U & yours... Gooble Gooble..
Track was different?^$#W#^ Had A Blast watching them Young Guns:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

I am soo freaking full... The young Guns in the A main put on the best show of the night.. WOW!!! was the track   EVIAL


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Guys & Gals Have fun Racing Sat.. see you all Tues... George & Kevin sorry I wont be there to turn some laps with yA'll


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hot Shot boy's were unable to make the trip.

Still dealing with a track that has lost the bite? Conditions have been irregular & very hard to run a line?
Only thoughts we have is the sauce change from last weekend? Even with new tires, it is still TOUGH! I think before anyone realized, laps were turned w/ that sauce in the foam and now it just has to be worked out of the track? I know I tried to "soak" a set in Paragon to clear it out, it made the tires VERY soft..like mush, pretty much. But it is not effecting everyone, that's the puzzling part??


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

I cant figure it out... and it's not like weve missed any track time either.. might be just the change in weather track is dryer might need to go heavy on the sauce.. Which i know isn't a problem for most of us..


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Track temps have been monitored for the past 2 weeks. Maintaining exactly what we prefer. It's not temp. This track was spot on until we came back from Maine. Nothing has been done differently. The only logical explanation is the sauce we used and then carried back to our track? It is not the cars, temp. is not the issue, & new tires do not solve the problem. The cars respond differently in each corner and do this repetitively, not randomly. 
Tells me bite has changed, & why... because another compound is on track in these locations(in the groove) that is adversely affecting the handling of the car.
We just need to run it out!!!

Remember, we had 10 divers up there, & we were squeezing the sauce in EVERY heat! Those tires are SOAKED, then we came home and ran them with our Paragon. That many tires with that much sauce in them, if there would be any issues we would def. see it.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Track temps have been monitored for the past 2 weeks. Maintaining exactly what we prefer. It's not temp. This track was spot on until we came back from Maine. Nothing has been done differently. The only logical explanation is the sauce we used and then carried back to our track? It is not the cars, temp. is not the issue, & new tires do not solve the problem. The cars respond differently in each corner and do this repetitively, not randomly.
> Tells me bite has changed, & why... because another compound is on track in these locations(in the groove) that is adversely affecting the handling of the car.
> We just need to run it out!!!
> 
> Remember, we had 10 divers up there, & we were squeezing the sauce in EVERY heat! Those tires are SOAKED, then we came home and ran them with our Paragon. That many tires with that much sauce in them, if there would be any issues we would def. see it.


temp may be the same but the humidity or lack there of may have a little to do...:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

true..true


we'll DRIVE thru it!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

Magz02 said:


> Track temps have been monitored for the past 2 weeks. Maintaining exactly what we prefer. It's not temp. This track was spot on until we came back from Maine. Nothing has been done differently. The only logical explanation is the sauce we used and then carried back to our track? It is not the cars, temp. is not the issue, & new tires do not solve the problem. The cars respond differently in each corner and do this repetitively, not randomly.
> Tells me bite has changed, & why... because another compound is on track in these locations(in the groove) that is adversely affecting the handling of the car.
> We just need to run it out!!!
> 
> Remember, we had 10 divers up there, & we were squeezing the sauce in EVERY heat! Those tires are SOAKED, then we came home and ran them with our Paragon. That many tires with that much sauce in them, if there would be any issues we would def. see it.


I don't need to worry about such things; I'm gonna stop have some "sauce" myself if I DO hit the same line twice in a heat:freak::freak::freak: At tnt on Tuesday, I may try some square tires or make it simple & just have Ryan drive my steed:roll::roll::roll:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Speaking of Ryan, a.k.a. FylinRyan

Sat.'s race day looked great for him!

Put himself in a A spot right away and held firm with it all day! Had the 2nd fastest laps, but fell to the mass's in the main finishing 4th out of 5. But for 4 yrs. old, I would say... job well done!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

Magz02 said:


> Speaking of Ryan, a.k.a. FylinRyan
> 
> Sat.'s race day looked great for him!
> 
> Put himself in a A spot right away and held firm with it all day! Had the 2nd fastest laps, but fell to the mass's in the main finishing 4th out of 5. But for 4 yrs. old, I would say... job well done!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


I also would say job better than well done:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

The youngest of the Young Guns:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

So any info on the order from BRP ??? or is 
Bud just getting OLD..... lol


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't worry, prob. be here tomorrow.:thumbsup:

What..... U mean old, like YOU??


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Going to create the teams for the Endoro tomorrow, looks like 12 drivers/6 teams. Will be a good time!!:drunk:

Also going to start getting set for our annual point series.:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Don't worry, prob. be here tomorrow.:thumbsup:
> 
> What..... U mean old, like YOU??


Hey us Old guys stick together...:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Going to create the teams for the Endoro tomorrow, looks like 12 drivers/6 teams. Will be a good time!!:drunk:
> 
> Also going to start getting set for our annual point series.:thumbsup:


Six will def be a challenge cant wait to see who my A Main Driver will be..:thumbsup: 

That or can i recuit Ryan for a Partner :thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah... right!!

I dunno, let me talk to his booking agent & I will get back to ya?

Don't you dare say a word to him either..... then he wont leave me alone to drive it!!!:freak:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Granpa can invoke some clause to Get'R Done.... LOL


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

:roll:  :roll:


C ya tomorrow! T-n-T!!: wave:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hambone, that's him.

Those are the pair he ran with us @ 09 birds (pics)


Some things just don't change!!! 

What a *ZERO*!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Huh.. I'm confusd


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hambone will fill ya in tonight...

Chia-pet give him the ol' 1-2!! He's not to happy...


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Okay guys ready to hear what the Enduro teams look like?? 
ANYONE....


----------



## midgetracer81 (Apr 4, 2005)

the picks were rigged I got screwed lol!!!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

midgetracer81 said:


> the picks were rigged I got screwed lol!!!!


i'd say you got the best chance....:dude:


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Well who is my partner?? I think it was Tim. LOL


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> Okay guys ready to hear what the Enduro teams look like??
> ANYONE....


Teams are:

Bob R. & Jim T.

Scott P. & Pat B.

Kevin & John G.

Tim H. & Bill G.

George & Tim R.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

midgetracer81 said:


> the picks were rigged I got screwed lol!!!!


That was *VERY* funny!!!!! ( as U stood right by me... (quote)I don't want to pick, you pick, & I don't want Bill..... so I pick & BAM..... I picked Bill) LOL!!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> i'd say you got the best chance....:dude:


Sounds to me like the cheese just might need some wine??


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

jett said:


> Well who is my partner?? I think it was Tim. LOL


Correct George!! :thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

I guess I screwed on this one ... fresh meat dont think he even has a car yet... Stradigee Drink heavily.... LOL


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

He is picking his car up today.....

U have a few weeks to train him, the closest he has to wheel-time is a zip-zap on the kitchen floor he said??

Don't worry Bob.... U can get him straight! :thumbsup: :freak: :thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks... what time u opening up today


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

2:00

Get here early so you can help build his car & meet your team mate!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> 2:00
> 
> Get here early so you can help build his car & meet your team mate!


That's the plan.. Brotha


----------



## midgetracer81 (Apr 4, 2005)

maybe you can help bill build his car too


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Is the 1500 lapper this weekend?


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

BudBartos said:


> Is the 1500 lapper this weekend?


December 12:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Random Draw for Partners was last night... Oh Boy it's gonna be FUN


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey guy's, Put the Big Jhonson on Viagra to keep damper tube stiff!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

jett said:


> Hey guy's, Put the Big Jhonson on Viagra to keep damper tube stiff!


An they call me not Right...:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

suckfish said:


> i'd say you got the best chance....:dude:


I dont know about that one your partner can wheel.. Got to whatch him he will hold his own.. 

One slight problem for me I might need a fill in. I am on call and can not be sure i will be there I have been all out with work. I have been working till 9-10pm almost every night this week..


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

jett said:


> Well who is my partner?? I think it was Tim. LOL


Not to worry George I have some good ideas ..
We can doo alot with a BIG JOHNSON... :lol:


----------



## 450Stocker (Sep 27, 2010)

John G you got a PM. contact me.
It's on now. 
Down down Big Johnson


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Well it's on now...lol we just did a trial run... 1500 Laps done in 1 hour 23 minutes of courses Da Cheese took it with Tim just a few laps behind HameBone is back on his game he lead most of the race.. 

Let me add that was with only 4 cars and really only three as Pat fell out early..

Magz of course Wimp Kitty Out... I think he still owns a car... LOL

So it will be alot Funner with more cars..:thumbsup:


----------



## Spikemaster22 (Nov 27, 2010)

450Stocker said:


> John G you got a PM. contact me.
> It's on now.
> Down down Big Johnson


Hey sent you a email back!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Spikemaster22 said:


> Hey sent you a email back!!
> 
> :thumbsup:


Guy's just get a room... or Maybe Johnson will hook ya up:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here is the "OFFICIAL" post on the trial run....

Pay no mind to that babbling ol' man.... he lost his clue a decade ago!!:freak:


Some stats:

1000 Laps @ 54 min. 30 sec. 3rd battery change, approx. 20 +/- min. per pack.

1500 Laps @ 1 hr. 22 min. 37 sec. most was 4th battery change.

SPEED is NOT what will win this race!!

These guy's were in the high 2's consistency & battery regiment w/clean pit stops were key!
Motor temp. never exceeded 95 degrees, tires held-up great!

Now for some high-lights....

Tim Roberts held the lead for 1,374 Laps!!! @ 1 point holding 22 Laps on the field, he had 3 FAST pit stops! I think some ribbing from another driver(no names..Bob) LOL! & some serious fatigue played a big part in giving up the lead? .. GOOD JOB .. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Pat started with a problem car and didn't get the chance to finish(he was not prepared for this anyway... was a last min. decision to do)he got 351 Laps in
Bob... ran a pretty linear race gave a pretty decent fight!! Had his share of running defense near the end!! Jack-wagon!!:tongue::tongue:
Tim Heath .... had a great handling car but the speed wasn't there av. laps for him were 2.69's but him too having some great pit stops and consistency as well worked out.

For race day, teams will decide amongst themselves who starts first, we will run non-stop to 1500 laps. @ lap 750 1st driver will trade with teammate & 2nd driver will take over with his car. 
We will leave the decision of who pits for the car up to the team.

*...VERY IMPORTANT...*
When reentering track from a repair or scheduled pit stop it MUST be done on outside wall of turn 2, NOT on back-stretch..PLEASE! (or any were else)


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> An they call me not Right...:thumbsup:


Nope.... no question there, you are NOT right!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

jett said:


> Hey guy's, Put the Big Jhonson on Viagra to keep damper tube stiff!


What is up with this generation of classic's

Us kids don't even know how to spell .... VYAGERA ??????

never mind the need to use it???? LOL!!




............dirty old men!!!:dude:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Got everyone reg. now for the Ohio trip!

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Got everyone reg. now for the Ohio trip!
> 
> :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


Respect to your elders...:dude: 

U will be one soon enough assuming those 3 young guns dont take you out first:thumbsup:

remember there are strength in numbers


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

I do like that respect your elders thing:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey guy's, Kevin and I are coming down Sat.am hope this is not a problem. Kevin needs practice and I need to get car set-up any help would be much appreciated. Tim? anyone!  
Thanks in advance,
George


----------



## midgetracer81 (Apr 4, 2005)

w'ell get you hooked up but then you'll be expected to perform no excuses


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

jett said:


> Hey guy's, Kevin and I are coming down Sat.am hope this is not a problem. Kevin needs practice and I need to get car set-up any help would be much appreciated. Tim? anyone!
> Thanks in advance,
> George


Come on down guy's!!

Tim will be track-side normal time(9AM) as I wont be there until 12:00, I have my sons Derby with the scouts. The wife will get things in order in the morning & we will start racing @ 1:00. We will move things along so you are not traveling to late!

C Ya on Sat.!! :wave:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Sounds like a plan to me ... Let's go Racin Giggty gitty


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

See you guy's around 9-9:30. Tim, you are puting to much pressure on me! "expected to perform no excuses" I'm old Tim, dont worry just give me a good set-up. I will give Bob a run for his money! LOL


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Gerorge Im planing on being there in Am as well. Im sure between both Tim and I we can get you hooked up..


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> Gerorge Im planing on being there in Am as well. Im sure between both Tim and I we can get you hooked up..


I'm still wondering if my partner even picked up his car yet...


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Built & ran it Sat.:thumbsup:

U don't have to much to worry about!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

He's planning on being down Tues. & Wed. too.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Cool Jimbo ... I'm hoping to get down weds.. but i'll be there sat & SUNDAY ENDURO


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

So trying to come up with a killer Drive body.. got any numbers?


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Built & ran it Sat.:thumbsup:
> 
> U don't have to much to worry about!!


As long as you dont solder his batteries:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> So trying to come up with a killer Drive body.. got any numbers?


Yeah, got'em. (TRAXXAS 1/16 sheets) just like the ones on the lexas.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> As long as you dont solder his batteries:thumbsup:


ha..ha


you breakin my stones .......? Mr. Whitespur


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> ha..ha
> 
> 
> you breakin my stones .......? Mr. Whitespur


Dont be jealous just cuz i get to race Brotha:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

shouldn''t you be downstairs painting


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

suckfish said:


> So trying to come up with a killer Drive body.. got any numbers?



I have the Losi Late Model set if you need them.

I also have a set of Earnhardt #3 paint masks I am not going to use.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Jay you coming this weds? well talk


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

suckfish said:


> Jay you coming this weds? well talk


I'm coming Tuesday. I'll bring what I have & leave in an envelop at your throne. Take & use what you need/like.:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Jay61 said:


> I'm coming Tuesday. I'll bring what I have & leave in an envelop at your throne. Take & use what you need/like.:thumbsup:


Thanks Jay , I'll give first chance to put some rubber on it..:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

*ENDURO Sunday.... 1500 Laps:thumbsup:*


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Whats the weather report for Sunday? All rain I hope.


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

jett said:


> Whats the weather report for Sunday? All rain I hope.


High's in the mid-40's; rain, heavy at times.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Weather is gonna be a Perfect Day for some Racing..


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

See yuo guy's in the am. Big Johnson is ready to go, Got new sponsor KY Jelly. LOL :tongue:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

jett said:


> See yuo guy's in the am. Big Johnson is ready to go, Got new sponsor KY Jelly. LOL :tongue:


Better save some for race time as it's gonna be Real Tight up on the driver stand.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sleep well all, will see ya bright -N- early in the AM!!

Should be a *blast*!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Weather is improving by the hour too!!

Checked the humidity about an hour ago.. it was up to 55-56% so it is def. gettin better.

Our bite is coming back.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Make sure You Guys hold on to somthing after that 1500 laps bet You will be dizzy :drunk: 

Have a good time.


----------



## Billy00gunz (Sep 28, 2009)

not dizzy just a little tiered... LOL


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> Make sure You Guys hold on to somthing after that 1500 laps bet You will be dizzy :drunk:
> 
> Have a good time.


Had a Great time... It was a hard fought battle thru all 1500 laps..:thumbsup: I was real happy coming off the podium finishing my 750 laps think i had 63 laps up on the field. But the cheese was on his game and took the lead back with a couple hundred laps to go.. so Concrats to Cheese & Bill. Bill that police car pulled over pitted or crashed everyone...lol 

Was a real Fun race *Great time **Great People **Great Fun*.. Thanks to Magz & Boss Lady for another Great Memory:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

We couldn't have been more happy!! The whole day went fantastic & had us on the edge of our seats watching the race!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Congrad.s to all racers.... this was no easy task!!!!:freak::freak: 

Saw a lot of "dead-arms" & tired legs!!!:drunk:



Results are coming!!!!


Thank you for the excellent support, you guy's/gals are what keep this great passion alive!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

*1500 Lap Endoro Race Results​*
5th PLACE Team of _Pat & Scott _1 hr.42 min. 59.2 sec. -121 Laps



4th PLACE Team of _John & Kevin_ 1 hr. 43 min. 51.0 sec. -34 Laps



3rd PLACE Team of _Tim R. & George_ 1 hr. 43 min. 40.3 sec. 1500 Laps



2nd PLACE Team of _Bob & Jimmy_ 1 hr. 33 min. 32.5 sec. 1500 Laps



1st PLACE Team of _Tim H. & Bill_ 1 hr. 30 min. 44.9 sec. 1500 Laps​


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

And a special .. *Thank You* .. to the owners of Hot Shot R/C up in Maine(Kevin & George) for making the "hairy" trip down to run with us! Through cars on their lids and stuffed in the guard-rails they motored through it all and ran a hell of a day @ DRIVE Raceway!!(& for the record.. got here in time)

Thank you for the continued support and efforts, it is greatly appreciated!!!!:thumbsup:

Can't wait to get together again with you guy's after the holidays, this time in your home town!!


Hope the trip home was safe!!:wave:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> We couldn't have been more happy!! The whole day went fantastic & had us on the edge of our seats watching the race!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Congrad.s to all racers.... this was no easy task!!!!
> ...


:thumbsup: so lets see them :thumbsup: :wave: hey sorry i'm still alittle dizzy but mainly from the ride home.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

:thumbsup: LOOK UP :thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> :thumbsup: LOOK UP :thumbsup:


ditto read my post lol... Had a Awesome time Thxs Brotha.. 

Hardware and a door Prize... Damm doesnt get much better.. Well a 1 instead of 2 maybe


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you sir!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

AWSOME AWSOME AWSOME Fun!! Thank you Too all. Cant wait for another one.. Great job to all the drivers.. I love love love these BRP cars.. I drove My sons car Today and all the abuse it takes in the young guns race and it performed just the way i needed it to... so Thanks to you as well Bud..


----------



## jett (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey guy's had a GREAT! time and went home with hardware thanks Tim what a team. Ride home wasn't bad only 2hrs we will see you guys up north after the holidays. :thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

jett said:


> Hey guy's had a GREAT! time and went home with hardware thanks Tim what a team. Ride home wasn't bad only 2hrs we will see you guys up north after the holidays. :thumbsup:


You can Count on it :thumbsup: Maybe a tune up race before we head west Ohio here we come :thumbsup: BRP Worlds:wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

ecoastrc said:


> AWSOME AWSOME AWSOME Fun!! Thank you Too all. Cant wait for another one.. Great job to all the drivers.. I love love love these BRP cars.. I drove My sons car Today and all the abuse it takes in the young guns race and it performed just the way i needed it to... so Thanks to you as well Bud..


Thanks !!!! Glad You all had a great time.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Bud just to let you kno travel arrangements have been made.. Next stop Ohio !


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

It will be interesting to meet you. You will know me by the avatar.:wave:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Donald Deutsch said:


> It will be interesting to meet you. You will know me by the avatar.:wave:


Don we met last year @ Freddies.. hey I resemble him too..:thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Sorry i am old and forget everything, but when meals are served.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Donald Deutsch said:


> Sorry i am old and forget everything, but when meals are served.


Well you might want to look into a product called Depends might help you one day.. lol:thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Be nice now or you will more likly to have a problem.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Always Nice.. as i'm sure i'll need some too:wave:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

John


Xavier is all set.:thumbsup:


Did U make your res. yet?


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> John
> 
> 
> Xavier is all set.:thumbsup:
> ...


Way to go Xavier bring it Young Guns:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Had alot of fun @ Drive Raceway Holiday Party... Thanks Magz


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

suckfish said:


> Had alot of fun @ Drive Raceway Holiday Party... Thanks Magz


More fun than humans should be allowed to have at any given time:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year From all of us at TURN 4 HOBBIES


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You Guys get any Snow ??


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

BudBartos said:


> You Guys get any Snow ??


10-18 inches depending on where one lives.....


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

BudBartos said:


> You Guys get any Snow ??


Not much here maybe 4-6 in but some of the state got hammered


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

ecoastrc said:


> Not much here maybe 4-6 in but some of the state got hammered


I had twice that amount!!!! Lucky dog!!!:dude::dude:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We haven't had much snow but all of Dec has been COLD lake is pretty much frozen as far a You can see :drunk: I hate cold


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> We haven't had much snow but all of Dec has been COLD lake is pretty much frozen as far a You can see :drunk: I hate cold


Not much snow here either but you right Bud it's been cold .. time to start thinking about retiring to the south.. south america


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Do you guys have loaner cars for the stock class? My son and I should be down wednesday night.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Mike Im sure we can work something out for you guys.. Mr magz has a stock car he doesn't drive LOL


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

To all Drive Raceway... Sorry to say but Mike is canceling Weds racing tonight as he's been plowing since Sunday.. And his wife is a skirt and thinks he needs to get rest more than let us Boys go Racing.. RCRacer sorry for the last minute notice hopefully we All will hook up real soon. Thanks for everyone's support


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Another great day of Racing.. small crowd but Fun is Fun


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Well after a week of hell dealing with snow we are back in full operation! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Ohio is coming up real soon!! Looking forward to the R/C getaway!!

C you all Tues. for T-n-T !! :wave:



All orders pertaining to Ohio went out today!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

From here until Ohio departure the track will be open every day for anyone who needs it? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> From here until Ohio departure the track will be open every day for anyone who needs it? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


is that according to Boss Lady too


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah............. sure, ............... right!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

LOL... i should be down around 1 if that works for you JACK WAGON...


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just give me a call first..:wave:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> From here until Ohio departure the track will be open every day for anyone who needs it? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


okay call ya


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

1 more week & we take off to Ohio! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Everything ordered will be here first of the week for the trip, so we are in good shape there!

We have some weather due in tomorrow into Sat. not looking so good right now!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Boy Im Soo Glad They Had The Kids Get Out For The Snow.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Only in your town, my boy's all stayed in. Not a flake yet??

The BRP order arrived today, get in line for your Ohio goodies!!!

See you all tomorrow!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Magz02 said:


> See you all tomorrow!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yea Right already Know you will be plowing!! Planing on staying home!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Only in your town, my boy's all stayed in. Not a flake yet??
> 
> The BRP order arrived today, get in line for your Ohio goodies!!!
> 
> See you all tomorrow!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


So does that mean we are racing..:thumbsup: or your not sure yet?


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Well it's 9:30 & still no call so it is still a go as of now!:thumbsup:

See you in the AM.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Well it's 9:30 & still no call so it is still a go as of now!:thumbsup:
> 
> See you in the AM.


LET'S GO RACING... i might be a little late depending on how much snow we get :thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Better for me, give me a chance to get the road & parking lot plowed & the walk shoveled!

Boogity .. boogity!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah wife says i have to plow before i can go play too


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Well tomorrow is the Day ... off to Ohio to Race at the Gate.. Gonna be some serious BRP Fun


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

suckfish said:


> Well tomorrow is the Day ... off to Ohio to Race at the Gate.. Gonna be some serious BRP Fun


Hope all the Drive guys & Young Guns have a great time!!!!! Do us proud:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Back from Ohio, yes we all had a Blast I got to take home two 2nd place finishes and those Young Guns did awesome and wait till you see the incredible Trophy's they got to take home.. Thanks to all the Ohio folks that make it worth coming out every year.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

It was great to see all the Drive Raceway guys! Thanks for making the trip out to Ohio....


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Micro_Racer said:


> It was great to see all the Drive Raceway guys! Thanks for making the trip out to Ohio....


Thanks Micro same here hopefully we will get to race again over at Madness with you in March.:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

So are we racing Sat or Sun this week?


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

BOBO as of last night Mike said Sun. He got called in already 4 am this morning so I know he wont and has not been around.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Sounds like a plan... Hope we get done early so i can go home and watch some Football..


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Well had a very exciting day of racing today... had a slight almost fire okay a lot of smoke coming out of our heater.. kinda scary as place did fill up fast with smoke.. Perfect day for the heater to go 11 degrees outside -9 tonight.. But Hambone is a Ace Mechanic and should have it up and running


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Well just saw no oval.... bet I know someone who is ripped!!??

did see the gate as a opportunity... I would def. entertain the trip!

We shall see were it goes????


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

suckfish said:


> Well had a very exciting day of racing today... had a slight almost fire okay a lot of smoke coming out of our heater.. kinda scary as place did fill up fast with smoke.. Perfect day for the heater to go 11 degrees outside -9 tonight.. But Hambone is a Ace Mechanic and should have it up and running


mike didn't even know his furnace blew up:freak::freak::freak: Thought it was my pit stall - actually surprised I haven't blown something up yet:tongue::tongue:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I thought U were burnin down the track Jay!!!:freak::freak:

Bet U were blamed for a lot growing up! LOL!!

Tim has a blower motor and relay on order now, he hopes it will be in by Sat.!!??

We burned it up GOOD!!!

Check out the threads... u might have your chance to go to Ohio for a nat. race?:thumbsup::thumbsup:

They r talking of it now...


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Looked at furnace today no problem parts on the way. Should be all set before Sat. If mike does ot have to go plow this week we have a plan for heat for tues and wed.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> Looked at furnace today no problem parts on the way. Should be all set before Sat. If mike does ot have to go plow this week we have a plan for heat for tues and wed.


You the man Tim I know we all thank you..:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Well guys i'm assuming that we will not be having Racing tonight with snow and are heater down.. will post later if I hear different.. Let's plan on Sat..


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey guys just saw this on the Oval forum anyone interested in going this Sunday? http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=312881


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Sorry guys just got word no Racing today or Tomorrow ..


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

What kind of carpet do you use at Drive? Ozite ,crc,home depot. Thinking about making a elevated setup that suspends from ceiling in garage so when I want to race carpet I just lower it, put the sawhorse style supports on and race. I could even fold against 1 wall in a flip down. I have 12'5" x25'6" available against the big wall. My wife thinks I am crazy having a mini dirt oval/ off road clay track in there already.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Home Depot carpet Our track is 12x24


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

lephturn said:


> What kind of carpet do you use at Drive? Ozite ,crc,home depot. Thinking about making a elevated setup that suspends from ceiling in garage so when I want to race carpet I just lower it, put the sawhorse style supports on and race. I could even fold against 1 wall in a flip down. I have 12'5" x25'6" available against the big wall. My wife thinks I am crazy having a mini dirt oval/ off road clay track in there already.


Sounds like a good plan as long as you have heat... Also you were approved on our forum too. Stop by and post :thumbsup:


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

Awsome Thank You... Gonna think about doing that.
Get your snow shovels ready for the next couple of days.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You Guys getting hammered again  
We have had like no snow this season. Just hope it's not cold come May.


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

BudBartos said:


> You Guys getting hammered again
> We have had like no snow this season. Just hope it's not cold come May.


Supposed to start for real around 6pm or so & go until about 4am - 4-10 inches with some sleet & freezing rain


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

ok guys, what the website address? I cant seem to find it. I know I've been there.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

RCRacer00 said:


> ok guys, what the website address? I cant seem to find it. I know I've been there.


http://www.driverchobbies.com/forum/index.php


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

another 8"of the white stuff... Bud it may not be cold in May but we just might still have snow on the ground...

Had to shovel off the roof as it had over 2 feet of snow and ice... 

I hear Florida has alot of good Oval...


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

I raced concrete oval while working in Orlando FL years ago. Those guys are nuts about oval down there. Dirt oval was like on sandy loam,,,, not the clay we are used up here in the snowy, icy, cold north.

Makes me want to get out my artattack rc snowmobile and kyosho Blizzard and run them tonite while steaming that my flight and meeting was cancelled to Jacksonville FL


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

suckfish said:


> another 8"of the white stuff... Bud it may not be cold in May but we just might still have snow on the ground...
> 
> Had to shovel off the roof as it had over 2 feet of snow and ice...
> 
> I hear Florida has alot of good Oval...


How did you only get 8"?????? I had 12 in my driveway

I also traversed up on the roof trying to get ice dams out of the gutter; finished the back, still have the front to do:drunk::drunk::drunk:

Of course, right after we finished the driveway, the plow came by again


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Jay61 said:


> How did you only get 8"?????? I had 12 in my driveway
> 
> I also traversed up on the roof trying to get ice dams out of the gutter; finished the back, still have the front to do:drunk::drunk::drunk:
> 
> Of course, right after we finished the driveway, the plow came by again


Just lucky enough that I live a little more north and storm stay south thank god for small favors... I didn't bother with ice give it a day or so to melt with no snow on roof.. More snow on the way for Sat too.. this is killing our race schedule... :dude:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey if we can get three people is anyone interested in running at Madness on Sat. Night oval on a big track?


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

suckfish said:


> Hey if we can get three people is anyone interested in running at Madness on Sat. Night oval on a big track?


you best call before planning that. They have only been running the big oval once a month. I've heard no oval there till Febuary


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks mike,i was planning on stopping over there later to check and possible race my slash..:thumbsup:


----------



## oldowner (Jan 30, 2011)

shhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

oldowner said:


> shhhhhhhhhh


WOW!!!! I believe you are a blast from the past!!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> WOW!!!! I believe you are a blast from the past!!!


*OBAMA*


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

wonder if he will make it to the track ever


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> wonder if he will make it to the track ever


Wondering if the track will ever open:dude:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

yea it will


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

calling for more snow on tuesday... yeah i know it will


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I hate snow right now!!!

Been 1 week since I could post!!

127 hrs.(last tally) from Mon. to Sat. morning!!!

Snow sucks... Hartford is gridlocked!! 5-6 ft tall curb cuts I have been dealing with and from 260 to 475 loads of snow daily removed!!!
My boss had a track loader brought in for me, as the wheels on the skid-steers were absolutely NO match for this!!

And there is MUCH more due in!!!

Plow is stuck @ opening of driveway(left the damn keys in it with hopes somebody would steal it!!)

Hope to be able to race again sometime soon!!!

A gang of snow throwers would probably do it??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

They just issued us a winter storm warning for tuesday and Wed  They have gotten them all wrong this season I think they all went to your area?
There sayin 6 to 8 then freezing rain, Great.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Time to break out the skid steer ...


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wednesday, February 2 - Groundhog day. Someone please shoot that over-sized rat so it can't possibly see it's shadow........


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Well guys & gals went down today to give him a hand with plowing out... camp road is plowed and passable now just be ready to back up.. lol not very wide but drivable...:thumbsup: Lets Go Racin oh wait more snow tues & weds S(^?%*&T Stay tuned for more drama...


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thoughts for the day:





:freak:*SNOW SUCKS*:freak:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Thoughts for the day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah YEAH IT DOES more on the way too... two words hydraulic line...lol:wave:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Ah well what can i say folks no racing tonight 6 plus inches on the ground with another 12-14 expected... we only had 23" all last year...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We got about 8 here last night with more tonight Were right on the freezing rain snow line so it could be interesting


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> We got about 8 here last night with more tonight Were right on the freezing rain snow line so it could be interesting


it's getting really depressing always talking about the weather... Need a track fix... lol


----------



## oldowner (Jan 30, 2011)

let me know the next time you guys are racing...any cars ready to go i can play with?


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

oldowner said:


> let me know the next time you guys are racing...any cars ready to go i can play with?


You betcha Will get you back on the track..:thumbsup: it's looking like Sat hopefully but i will post or Mr Magz


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

oldowner said:


> let me know the next time you guys are racing...any cars ready to go i can play with?


You can use Mikes Its like new it is hardly ever on the track!! It will be real nice to have you on the track again


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

suckfish said:


> ah YEAH IT DOES more on the way too... two words hydraulic line...lol:wave:


ALL SET BOBO!! Fixed it today for SR-MAGZ


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> ALL SET BOBO!! Fixed it today for SR-MAGZ


:thumbsup: you the man Timbo... I had fun snow blowing too:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Still waiting to hear about racing tomorrow... not suppose to start snowing until late but not sure heater is back up and running either..? ecoastrc..?


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Sorry to say but no racing tomorrow.. No sure but did try to put a idea in his head about racing Sunday.. pre Superbowl race but nothing in stone ...


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

All parts for the heater are in We will be all set for Tues and Wed if the weather will allow us to make some laps..


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> All parts for the heater are in We will be all set for Tues and Wed if the weather will allow us to make some laps..


Will keep my fingers crossed... :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sure hope You guys get to run !!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Tim came by tonight and put the furnace back together!

We have heat once again!!:thumbsup:

Going to run these cars tomorrow(Tues.) so come on down guy's!!

Tim has the keys just in-case we get the supposed 2-4 tonight??

oldowner... U better come on down... got plenti of cars for ya to run 
& a few milkyways too!!

Been busy this winter with snow.... 2 weeks time = 237.5 hrs.!!!:freak::freak:

U in RI now? How's the boys? Bring them too, we have cars for them!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Tim came by tonight and put the furnace back together!
> 
> We have heat once again!!:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


So does that mean T&T is a Go:dude:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

IS a GO!!

I JUST got the call.... I gotta go in for 2am but depending on how much we get I should be back to open my own track!


Hope to see you all tomorrow!! Tim will be there if I'm not!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Well guys i know some will be disappointed but Stuff happens. mike got called in for plowing and ice watch tonight. And Timbo forgot he had a Birthday Party for his daughter tonight so everyone plan on Weds Night Racing.. No Snow in forecast so whats one more day..Did i mention I hate snow too..


----------



## oldowner (Jan 30, 2011)

Magz02 said:


> Tim came by tonight and put the furnace back together!
> 
> We have heat once again!!:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


not sure why it says RI, but I am still in the same place..(rotten groton) lol well atleast with my swamp A$$ what time do you guys race? maybe I can stop down...hows the drive into that place will my civic get stuck? lol


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Swamp as lol we got plenty of that with Mike lol.. we should open around 5 and start racing about 7 or there about.. road should be fine to drive down even in a civic. lol


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Well Boys it's on for TONIGHT!!!!! hey Oldowner hoping to see you back on the track tonight i'll be there @ 4 RACING starts around 7.


----------



## oldowner (Jan 30, 2011)

not tonight boys sorry....this swamp A$$ is sick.....better I stay home than spread the germs... next time for sure...


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Even tho Swamp [email protected]# said he was sick he still couldn't resist coming down to burn a few laps with the Drive RC boys last night.. I think he's been bitten by the BRP Race Bug.. Great to see you been far too long..


----------



## oldowner (Jan 30, 2011)

The Drive R/C facility is AWESOME!!!! perfect, wouldnt change a thing. Great group of guys racing having a blast!!!, I enjoyed myself very much thanks for letting me burn a few laps. I must admit as soon as I got home I searched for cars and parts lol... I might see ya guys sat....


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

LMAO I called it Glad to have ya back...But also sad to see ya back lol now I have to work harder you S.O.B.. But wouldnt want it any other way.. `


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

oldowner said:


> The Drive R/C facility is AWESOME!!!! perfect, wouldnt change a thing. Great group of guys racing having a blast!!!, I enjoyed myself very much thanks for letting me burn a few laps. I must admit as soon as I got home I searched for cars and parts lol... I might see ya guys sat....


Well ya know that car you drove last night just sits on the shelf so come on down and play on Sat 4 sure... *OBAMA!!*


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Hay K.K. Mike and I will be at the track tonite testing and playing with something new if you would like to come down and get that car ready for Sat. Be there about 6:30 or so


----------



## oldowner (Jan 30, 2011)

ya know I just got into my relationship a 1 1/2 year ago..not trying to lose it lmao...this one is supportive but not sure I want to push it..lmao


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

oldowner said:


> ya know I just got into my relationship a 1 1/2 year ago..not trying to lose it lmao...this one is supportive but not sure I want to push it..lmao


Spoken like a true Skirt:thumbsup: 24 years for me & my far better half:freak: Hopefully you come by Sat. remember big youth class bring those boys:wave:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

*!!!DRIVE Raceway's going OFF-ROAD!!!​*

We have just put the finishing touches on an off-road layout.
The track can be set-up in under 10 min. on the existing oval!

As of now we have a division of "Box-Stock" Losi 1/24 SC/rally truck.

Track has all the usual attributes for an off-road layout, with some pretty cool options under construction:

* vertical wall

* over/under bridge


Stop on by and check it out, we will be practicing Sat.12 before normal race schedule. A full schedule will be completed this week.

Please check it out!!

100% RTR Kits for *$**129.99*(nothing else needed, limited ch./colors)

Full parts support trackside!!

$10 class by itself, $5. if this is a 2nd/3rd class for drivers.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Looking forward to a Saturday of Racing... !!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Me to Bob!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Def. glad the weather has settled down for a while!

Very cool to see KK back into it!! :woohoo:  

Bout time he got back in!! With KK and Da Cheese returning, you fellas gonna have your work cut out for ya!!!

I know  KK wont take being passed to easy!! LOL!! So he's gonna get his game back quick!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Me to Bob!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Def. glad the weather has settled down for a while!
> 
> ...


Yeah you right there...KK dont like 2nd :hat:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

So do I get to race your new Toy Sat? LoL


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

But BOY IT SURE FELT GOOOOOOOD!! Passing that car with K.K. behind the wheel LOL!!


----------



## oldowner (Jan 30, 2011)

timmy....that was a present from me to you....bout the only one I will allow...lmao all in good fun..great to hang out with you guys...give me some time I am weeding out the stuff I bought from Jay. I have enough to get a stock car going but need to take a run down to drive r/c , I HOPE tomorrow to get some parts, tires and body etc... I am showing a real car tomorrow... one of my side gigs so I cant race and like I said not enough parts to run the small car.


Savor the test of victories MY FRIENDS!!!! cuz its the last ones.......KEN K IS BACK!!!!! lmao....


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

oldowner said:


> timmy....that was a present from me to you....bout the only one I will allow...lmao all in good fun..great to hang out with you guys...give me some time I am weeding out the stuff I bought from Jay. I have enough to get a stock car going but need to take a run down to drive r/c , I HOPE tomorrow to get some parts, tires and body etc... I am showing a real car tomorrow... one of my side gigs so I cant race and like I said not enough parts to run the small car.
> 
> 
> Savor the test of victories MY FRIENDS!!!! cuz its the last ones.......KEN K IS BACK!!!!! lmao....


:thumbsup: wouldn't have it any other way.. Bring it Brotha:dude:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> So do I get to race your new Toy Sat? LoL


absolutely!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> :thumbsup: wouldn't have it any other way.. Bring it Brotha:dude:


I hope he knows it isn't gonna be easy..... he's 2 yrs. out and you 2 got it together!!


Go easy on 'em guy's!! LOL!!!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> I hope he knows it isn't gonna be easy..... he's 2 yrs. out and you 2 got it together!!
> 
> 
> Go easy on 'em guy's!! LOL!!!!


it will be just like Mini Magz beating his Dad.. 'piece of cake.. 
& Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## oldowner (Jan 30, 2011)

oldowner has been dethroned too long...i see i have my work cut out..lmao..all in good fun..


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

That's right, all fun!!

To bad you can't make it, boss lady picked up a bunch of Better Chedders!!

& SNICKERS!! LOL!! :thumbsup:.. gotta take care of the boys!!

If you find some time to dial in the new cars just give me a call, unless it's snowing I'll be here.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> it will be just like Mini Magz beating his Dad.. 'piece of cake..
> & Thanks:thumbsup:


U wish there was truth to this!! U let time "grow" a minor mistake made by me & turn into a mountain of S*@#!! LOL!:hat:


U suck!!

U comin' early coffee is all ready!!:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Coffee better be ready... Mountain did you see the trophy... LoL..

I'll be there early..


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

What time is early???


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm opening @ 8am.

Alarm is already set.


Had a BLAST with the SCT's today, for a few hours.

...... Mikey LOVES off-road!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Great day of Racing.. Yes those little SCT are def fun to drive.. maybe might have found a new class to run... hmmmm


----------



## oldowner (Jan 30, 2011)

the car is almost done....some tweaks here and there, need the esc from jon..I dont know if I can make it tues unless its late because my GF doesnt get home until 9pm..

Mike let me know if you get ahold of jon...


I also cant make it sat because my sons Bday party is sat, looks like weds for me..


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I will remind John again for ya tomorrow!

The parts you needed from me are in. 

Hope to C ya Tues./Wed.

Don't worry about being late for Tues. we R always here late!

Gonna wire the SCT's Tues. so there is plenti to do! The off-road is lookin nice!

Got 5 for Wed.s shake-down heat/main. Pretty good for a weeks time!!:thumbsup:

Check out Mike's thread for the WinterBlast, you might wanna get in on it as well!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Wed. schedule 

We are fitting in 2 rounds of qualifying for the SCT's and a 8 min. main.:dude:

Come on down, it's a free night for the SCT's!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Magz02 said:


> Wed. schedule
> 
> We are fitting in 2 rounds of qualifying for the SCT's and a 8 min. main.:dude:
> 
> Come on down, it's a free night for the SCT's!!!!:thumbsup:


On A Wed???


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

it's just a trial run, figured our current SCT drivers will be there anyway....

wanted to see what it was going to take for time(set-up/tear-down) then work on fitting it in to the existing schedule.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

So we are still running Oval Correct?


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

absolutely!!


just trying to squish this in before vacation.

I will make sure everything moves along, no 20 min. between heats! LOL!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> absolutely!!
> 
> 
> just trying to squish this in before vacation.
> ...


yeah not like in between normal races... LOL


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

yeah well hey.. when your in charge this week you can run it any way you want!

As long as it is not, .....into the ground!!!


Please don't make a mess, don't break anything , remember to vac. and empty all the garbage.
Most importantly ..... make sure all profits go in *MY* pocket!! LOL!!!


:freak:.....Shaking my head in concern that I'm leaving 2 knuckle-heads in charge of the show while I'm gone!!.....:freak:

...  ...  ...


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> yeah well hey.. when your in charge this week you can run it any way you want!
> 
> As long as it is not, .....into the ground!!!
> 
> ...


 Not worth a response, Moe Larry Curly


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> yeah well hey.. when your in charge this week you can run it any way you want! We will count on it
> 
> As long as it is not, .....into the ground!!!No we are responsible and trained we pee outside
> 
> ...


Moe Larry Curly Shemp feel better now:dude:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

*lmao!!!!!*


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

knew it was comin':wave:

I deserve it!!!! :thumbsup:


C ya tonight.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> knew it was comin':wave:
> 
> I deserve it!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


What time Buddy


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

2pm I will have it open.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Cool see you about then


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Have fun on vacation Boss.. Track will be open normal time on Sat assuming Curly shows up on time,,


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Ill be there at 8am with the coffie on if i can figure it out LOL see you in the am on Sat.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Great day of Racing sorry to those that couldn't make it.. Guys hope everyone reads the thread but we will only be running Weds Night Racing. No T&T on Tuesday I'll be opening track @ 4 if anyone wants to come early weds.. Let's go Racing


----------



## oldowner (Jan 30, 2011)

no t&t? no one is coming anymore is that why?


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

There affriad you'll be testing and tuning! LOL this way they can attempt to stay ahead of you a bit longer. LOL


----------



## oldowner (Jan 30, 2011)

Funny....they got 2years on that track they should beat me all day...lol


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

oldowner said:


> Funny....they got 2years on that track they should beat me all day...lol


You can count on it... :thumbsup: missed ya today tho...Timbo is just a little slow with his stock car..Yes he'll make me pay for that. Sorry yeah not enough guys coming next tuesday so just plan on Weds Night Racing...


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

RCRacer00 said:


> There affriad you'll be testing and tuning! LOL this way they can attempt to stay ahead of you a bit longer. LOL


Naw he's just old & slow but then again he's only been on the track three times..:wave:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

oldowner said:


> no t&t? no one is coming anymore is that why?


it was only gonna be me & Tim.... will resume normal schedule when mike gets done with his R&R..:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Bad news guys I will not be racing Wed. or even Sat for now. I have been injured. I have fractured and brused ribs also a torn rotator cuff in my right shoulder. I fell on a large bolder of Ice after slipping on snow coverd Ice. It happened in the parking lot at my work while I was walking to my truck at the end of the day.. I will keep you all updated..


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

ecoastrc said:


> Bad news guys I will not be racing Wed. or even Sat for now. I have been injured. I have fractured and brused ribs also a torn rotator cuff in my right shoulder. I fell on a large bolder of Ice after slipping on snow coverd Ice. It happened in the parking lot at my work while I was walking to my truck at the end of the day.. I will keep you all updated..


That's a big bag of SUCK! You best get your rest so you can make it too the WINTERBLAST next Month....Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

RCRacer00 said:


> That's a big bag of SUCK! You best get your rest so you can make it too the WINTERBLAST next Month....Hope you recover quickly.


He'll be really upset if he cant make it.. just got his late model hooked up:thumbsup:


----------



## oldowner (Jan 30, 2011)

holy crap timmy....get better!!!! Im out too, I am getting married in 6months and this will have to be put on back back burner AGAIN!!! its either the mustang or racing.....RACING GOES BYE BYE!!!!


STUFF FOSALE AGAIN!!! lmao..

I got a package deal for some racer....everything you need in one racing pit bag...$450!!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah but it's all 2nd place racing stuff....lol well it was good to see you don't be a stranger


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

oldowner said:


> holy crap timmy....get better!!!! Im out too, I am getting married in 6months and this will have to be put on back back burner AGAIN!!! its either the mustang or racing.....RACING GOES BYE BYE!!!!
> 
> 
> STUFF FOSALE AGAIN!!! lmao..
> ...


Sorry I never got run with you. Probably a good thing - I woulda probably dented ya all up:freak::freak:


----------



## oldowner (Jan 30, 2011)

lol no worries jay...Are you guys running tonight? How about sat? I might be able to make it to this one or two and then thats probably about it.. Otherwise the stuff is still up FOSALE!!! lmao


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

oldowner said:


> lol no worries jay...Are you guys running tonight? How about sat? I might be able to make it to this one or two and then thats probably about it.. Otherwise the stuff is still up FOSALE!!! lmao


Running tonight & Saturday. Bobo said he's going to open the track around 4pm today.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

oldowner said:


> lol no worries jay...Are you guys running tonight? How about sat? I might be able to make it to this one or two and then thats probably about it.. Otherwise the stuff is still up FOSALE!!! lmao


We did run tonight missed a Fun night of Racing... /come on down Sat we'll be tearing up the track :thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Are u Ready for some Racing....!!!


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

suckfish said:


> Are u Ready for some Racing....!!!


u betcha:freak::freak:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm back and ready for some FAST oval racing!!

See ya all in the AM, going to be there @ 8AM for the early birds!!

1st round going off @ 10:00.

Gonna fit a round of off-road in too, so bring the Losi's!

:thumbsup:...Wanna thank the "stooges" for doing a fine job keepin the boat floatin!!:thumbsup:

Timmy n BoboO .....big THANKS brotha's!!!:dude:

-Pretty happy there isn't an insurance adjuster knocking on my door!!! :freak:-



Still haven't found the "till" .... must of been 1 of those new profit-sharing races , huh??? LOL!!!  :devil:



-Glad to be back and DEF. ready to get back to the racing fun!!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> Are u Ready for some Racing....!!!


Just a reminder to bring the track keys with ya .....



Had a real good time ... BTW:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Hey, while I was there I found your next summer toy!!!


-Dark Blue 2012 Maserati Quattroporte-Sport-GT-S (well I called it dark blue... dealer called it some other cheesy color)
....Anyway, it looked like it was rolling in place @ 150 MPH !!
Me n Mikey thought it was SWEET!!
The "BOSS" wouldn't let us buy it!!

Oh, did I forget to mention the $$tag ????

He told me I could comfortably drive this 1 away for 181K

I'm not sure about U but ....... I wouldn't be to "comfortable" on the way out !!
(unless I could get the [email protected] 7100RPM spooled up quick enough to beat Chrissie to the door!!!) 

Nice brotha ... nice!



see ya tomorrow-


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

DRIVE guy's , I am hoping your planning to make the *winter blast*??


Let's support this great event!!


Looks like there is gonna be some real nice hardware!!

And I KNOW you all like that!!

Only see a couple names up there right now...... ??


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

GREAT day of racing guy's!!

Glad to be back, how fun were the SCT's today!!! Those little trucks are a blast to race!!:thumbsup:

Great job to the drivers on track conversion!! Went from oval to off-road in no time and it didn't delay the day at all!!

very cool!!

We will be back to reg. schedule @ track:

Tues. T-n-T

Wed. race

Sat. race


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> I'm back and ready for some FAST oval racing!!
> 
> See ya all in the AM, going to be there @ 8AM for the early birds!!
> 
> ...


Hey You said it was Non Profit so we thought we got to keep all the profit:wave::wave:

Nice to have the Head Stooge Back too..:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Did I hear someone say "Hardware"


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Prob. did??

I dunno... is UR hearing aid on??

Or UR glasses?? LOL!:tongue:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Prob. did??
> 
> I dunno... is UR hearing aid on??
> 
> Or UR glasses?? LOL!:tongue:


What Mo Larry Curly.... nuk nuk nuk


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

so how did Test and tune go...?


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

small showing but worked out good,

we outfitted the SCT's and tested timing. Worked perfect, 3.363 - 3.683 (just oval)
We pulled all the lights & spun-up the black lights and tested the "glow-val" race

still not 100% sure it is going to work???? We might try a change or 2 tonight after club race we were talkin about.

they did some TnT on stock, but mostly concentrated on Mod. Jimaaaaaa is pretty fast!! ....gonna watch him....

Planned the 2nd annual Endoro for next Sat. It is going to be a Pot-Luck feast and race!(see the DRIVE forum for info.)

ran 100's of laps with Tim's L/M!! What a blast... that thing is HOOKED-UP!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


as I can see: only mistake I made last night was pulling out some REAL good aged provalone cheese & letting the guy's finish it up..
An hour later the damn track smelt like a septic tank!!!!
A LOT of ass-dropping going on!!!!!!!!!

DEF. not doing that again!!:freak::freak:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just heard:


U blew-out UR back again!!!!:freak::freak: Ouch brotha!!!!

rest up then, & we will hopefully see ya Sat.!!:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Just heard:
> 
> 
> U blew-out UR back again!!!!:freak::freak: Ouch brotha!!!!
> ...


Not good Brotha... Sat may even be tough


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

How those batteries coming along????


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh yeah .......................................


will get on that... ... ...!!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Oh yeah .......................................
> 
> 
> will get on that... ... ...!!!


well i'm still waiting....lol


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

What a Great Day of Racing @ Drive.. Guys you were all on your A game today and some are really starting to bring it... Thanks to the Magz Family


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

suckfish said:


> What a Great Day of Racing @ Drive.. Guys you were all on your A game today and some are really starting to bring it... Thanks to the Magz Family


Super day for the Young Guns: Flyin' Ryan, Jettin' Joey; Motorin' Mikey & Chargin' Clay :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Yep those young guns are sure getting Fast...


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

So are we going to be running the Enduro this weekend???


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

suckfish said:


> So are we going to be running the Enduro this weekend???


Im saying Not only 4 people can make it that weekend. So there is need for a talk with another date.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Gonna squish it in @ the end.....(Endoro)

Had a blast and real nice turn-out Wed. with the LLM's!!

Gonna run a div. on Sat. so bring yours Bob!!

We were running them 3 wide Wed. !!! What a *BLAST*!!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Gonna squish it in @ the end.....(Endoro)
> 
> Had a blast and real nice turn-out Wed. with the LLM's!!
> 
> ...


Not sure i'll be able to make it this Sat... ugggh will let you know

Still waiting on my new Late Model Body too... :thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

well another Great day of Racing.. small turn out today but at least the snow is almost gone..


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Hey Guys, Is everyone ready for this weekend? We're cleaning up and making more pit space. As it looks to be a full house for the Winterblast! We'll have some trck side pitting, some pitting in the back room. along with the normal pit area. will we be seeing any of you guys on Fri? just trying to get an idea of arrivals.


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

RCRacer00 said:


> Hey Guys, Is everyone ready for this weekend? We're cleaning up and making more pit space. As it looks to be a full house for the Winterblast! We'll have some trck side pitting, some pitting in the back room. along with the normal pit area. will we be seeing any of you guys on Fri? just trying to get an idea of arrivals.



Hey Mike - looking at finalizing plans; other than practice, what all is going on as far as the Saturday schedule goes?

Thanks!
Jay J


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Jay61 said:


> Hey Mike - looking at finalizing plans; other than practice, what all is going on as far as the Saturday schedule goes?
> 
> Thanks!
> Jay J


Just practice as far as I know ... Sunday is Race Day..:thumbsup:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Jay61 said:


> Hey Mike - looking at finalizing plans; other than practice, what all is going on as far as the Saturday schedule goes?
> 
> Thanks!
> Jay J


that's it for Saturday, Just open practice with lap times. Im sure i could get my son to set-up a practice heat or 2. for real time practice.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Well guys another Great night of racing.. Mike i know i'm ready for Sunday gonna be a lot of FUN


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

suckfish said:


> Well guys another Great night of racing.. Mike i know i'm ready for Sunday gonna be a lot of FUN


We have to work on better signage for Bobo's private driver's stand....:drunk::drunk::drunk:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Jay61 said:


> We have to work on better signage for Bobo's private driver's stand....:drunk::drunk::drunk:


i'll bring some yellow tape next time... ooopps me bad:freak:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Whats up peeps???? Mike and I have been working soo hard on the new house that we are burnt out and need a break. So me and my son WILL BE going to Winterblast on Sunday. See you at the races.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> Whats up peeps???? Mike and I have been working soo hard on the new house that we are burnt out and need a break. So me and my son WILL BE going to Winterblast on Sunday. See you at the races.


Still Looking 4 ya.... lol 

hope things are going good Timbo... WinterBlast was just that a Blast. Late Model was Awesome Fun too Jared would have been hard too beat but lucky for me he broke. he was running the associated LM it was wheeling off the start.. cya all Weds..:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Just to let everyone know that T & T is on for tonight...


----------



## oldowner (Jan 30, 2011)

hey timmy got my money punk? text'd ya called ya..WTF!!! drop off some gas tanks for my grill....call or text punk!!! lol


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry kenny I got them Bought a new house in the middle of remodel and move. You got it as soon as I get back to work Im thinking hundred pounder. Just need to know what fitting it is that connects to the grill so I can make up the hose. take a pick and send it to me Via text if thats poss.


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

Can't believe the season ended yesterday!!! Fun day with regular racing & a couple of the novelties thrown in. Figure 8 for 30 minutes was a blast - don't even need to use brake fluid to clear the paint from the body to put on a new paint job - just run an "8"!!!!!

Glad I took the plunge & got back in. Greatly appreciated both the welcome, all the help & all the PATIENCE!!! A great group of guys who do it like racing should be done.

Much thanks for the Magz family for throwing open their homestead to all of us knuckleheads.

Lookin' forward & hopin' for da "summer season"


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes it was... FUN


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

MANY..MANY thanks to all of you drivers for the continued support!!:thumbsup:


was another fantastic year with some great racing and good times!!!


I have a paving company scheduled for next Thurs. @ 4PM. gonna give me an estimate for the job on the oval!! The prep'd area is 36x78 . we just need a quick skim of process and compact and it is ready for ashfalt !!

Sittin on the edge of my seat until then!!!:freak:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> MANY..MANY thanks to all of you drivers for the continued support!!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> was another fantastic year with some great racing and good times!!!
> ...


So are all of us..:wave:


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

Magz02 said:


> MANY..MANY thanks to all of you drivers for the continued support!!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> was another fantastic year with some great racing and good times!!!
> ...


It's far more comfortable reading magazines sittin' in the middle of the seat rather than the edge


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Jay, U just aren't right!!


BoboO , Well @ least I'm not alone!!:dude:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Magz02 said:


> I have a paving company scheduled for next Thurs. @ 4PM. gonna give me an estimate for the job on the oval!! The prep'd area is 36x78 . we just need a quick skim of process and compact and it is ready for ashfalt !!
> 
> Sittin on the edge of my seat until then!!!:freak:


We need to get some rules in the works..


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

ecoastrc said:


> We need to get some rules in the works..


Who follows the rules anyway


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

NOW NOW JAY we all have been doing a good job of following the rules. And making sure all are legal. If there was or is an issue please let Me know via PM, Email Or phone call. And I will make sure that it is taking care of. We all dont want this to turn in 1/10th scale B.S. I think we have a great bunch of guys with lots of laphs and good times. We dont want anyone upset.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

we will work out the rules soon... didn't want to get that deep yet until we had a direction we were def. going in.
And we close to that point......

Jay.. I am pretty sure I know what you are speaking of .....

I tend to want to believe it was not "planned" but un-thought of actions on the track? Never the less, I plan on tacking care of it , so it wont happen again.


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

Actually, just rambling, not referring to anything.... Remember the card game they used to play in the movie Bang The Drum Slowly - TGWAR The Game Without Any Rules:drunk::drunk::drunk: We could even eat some pizza:thumbsup::thumbsup::


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

We ate well tonight Jay, pizza was on the menu AND ...... SHOCKINGLY ..... it WASN'T from Scott!!!!:roll::roll:

We aren't waiting for him anymore! LOL!!

How was the game?


We got the track completely done!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you guy's for the help today!!!

Glad we got it done SO fast!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

Magz02 said:


> We ate well tonight Jay, pizza was on the menu AND ...... SHOCKINGLY ..... it WASN'T from Scott!!!!:roll::roll:
> 
> We aren't waiting for him anymore! LOL!!
> 
> ...


Game was good; won & da boy did ok. Felt strange not getting car ready to come down last night or tonight.

Summerized it last night; now, since I hit the big 6-0 this summer, will I remember how it goes together???????


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Jay, you were missed last night.. surprising we had a full house at the track & Free Pizza and it wasn't Cheeta pizza.. lol


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Jay61 said:


> Game was good; won & da boy did ok. Felt strange not getting car ready to come down last night or tonight.
> 
> Summerized it last night; now, since I hit the big 6-0 this summer, will I remember how it goes together???????


Well my phone has a whole bunch of memory and it is only 3-0 ....

My guess is 6-0 is FAR better?? So U should be all set!!!?? :devil::devil:


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

Magz02 said:


> Well my phone has a whole bunch of memory and it is only 3-0 ....
> 
> My guess is 6-0 is FAR better?? So U should be all set!!!?? :devil::devil:


I am focusing on forgetting 2 things a week to prepare for the big day in July so I'm well-prepared for it :freak::freak::freak::freak:


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jay61 said:


> I am focusing on forgetting 2 things a week to prepare for the big day in July so I'm well-prepared for it :freak::freak::freak::freak:


...... or is it June...August....hmmm, need to find my birth certificate:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Jay61 said:


> I am focusing on forgetting 2 things a week to prepare for the big day in July so I'm well-prepared for it :freak::freak::freak::freak:


I better pace myself then, slow down a bit! I have been doing this same thing now for EVER!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Bobo, is it snowing there yet?

We have a coating on the ground already!!:freak: And it is snowing like hell!!!


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

Magz02 said:


> Hey Bobo, is it snowing there yet?
> 
> We have a coating on the ground already!!:freak: And it is snowing like hell!!!


Not a flake yet here in Gbury...


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> I better pace myself then, slow down a bit! I have been doing this same thing now for EVER!!


Take the next week off until your 24 hour days start...:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Magz02 said:


> Hey Bobo, is it snowing there yet?
> 
> We have a coating on the ground already!!:freak: And it is snowing like hell!!!


No snow here just rain was snowing but not sticking Just looked outside rain nothing on the ground


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

well that was the smallest storm ... we got maybe 2" more like a 1" ...


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

we wound up with 3/4 -1in.

it is melting pretty quick.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

ASPHALT ready yet????? lol


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey any word on battery Mr Magz????


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Waited for mail today, no battery???

Best guess is tomorrow or even Wed. I will call ya!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Waited for mail today, no battery???
> 
> Best guess is tomorrow or even Wed. I will call ya!!


Tanks... i know worse than a kid,,, are we there yet:wave:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

it is all good.....


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Hey Guys, 

Anyone interested in a Losi Mini latemodel, CHEAP CHEAP CHEAP! I had a customer drop one off and said sell it! I dont care what you get for it. It's the full car minus radio, Extra tires(foams) extra springs, motor, and chassis parts. If interested send me a PM, Latter tonight i will get together a complete list of what's there.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

RCRacer00 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Anyone interested in a Losi Mini latemodel, CHEAP CHEAP CHEAP! I had a customer drop one off and said sell it! I dont care what you get for it. It's the full car minus radio, Extra tires(foams) extra springs, motor, and chassis parts. If interested send me a PM, Latter tonight i will get together a complete list of what's there.


I think Tim was looking for one.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

One more weekend till the season opener... Offroad Baby


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Ill be there but might not be racing. I have to be at a must Surprise 16th Birthday Party for my nephew.. But I will be there in am to whatch. The party is at 3pm so i can stay till about 2pm.. What time are you planning on being there Bobo?? I even might bring Joey to check it out as well..


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> Ill be there but might not be racing. I have to be at a must Surprise 16th Birthday Party for my nephew.. But I will be there in am to whatch. The party is at 3pm so i can stay till about 2pm.. What time are you planning on being there Bobo?? I even might bring Joey to check it out as well..


i should be rolling in the parking lot sometime around 8 to set up.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Good luck BoboO!!:thumbsup:

Their coming to estimate the ashfault oval tomorrow.

Hearing stories of costs per SQ. ft. this year ... ????

Like $2.25-$2.50

That puts us around $7,200+ !!??

Guess I'm gonna know for sure tomorrow....:freak::freak:


Should be closer to an answer DRIVE boys!?


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

hopefully they haven't put track together outdoors yet either.. GL on the estimates


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

suckfish said:


> hopefully they haven't put track together outdoors yet either.. GL on the estimates


What track????


Looks as if it is a GO!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

He is on a big state job right now in Norwich, so we become next in line. Worked in a bunch of road work too... getting the millings from current Norwich job to dress the roads. 
So it actually worked out all around!!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Sounds good cant wait... hope poochie is feeling better


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

I think it's time for an update...? Mr Magz..?


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

What's the plan for the asphalt? What size track are you doing? Never ran on asphalt before....


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

OK guy's:

Sorry for the late update, but I have been waiting for answers too.

He is currently continuing on the state job and has a deadline so he will not spare any equipment or laborers to start our job. Our oval will be next on schedule. Now I'm on the hunt for a deal on a 6x8 or 6x10 used inclosed for a mini-rolling store/timing/anouncers booth. My father found a hot-dog cart (used) on the other side of the lake yesterday, we R going to go check it out Mon. (supposed to be very nice and clean!)

Mike the track size is going to be 34x87 on a highway grade ashfault. All the site work is completely done, just waiting on pavement.


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

Magz02 said:


> OK guy's:
> 
> Sorry for the late update, but I have been waiting for answers too.
> 
> ...


Pretty cool news!!! May even charge up the LM & go run it around the school parking lot...... Lookin' forward to seein' y'all!!!:wave:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Workin' on rules now. -Thanks Timmy!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Magz02 said:


> Workin' on rules now. -Thanks Timmy!!:thumbsup:


You got drive Pm


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Alright brotha.. will check it out!:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Well another weekend is almost here & still no Battery really starting to dislike Big Battery Manufacturers MAXAMPS in particular. Dont offer a 3 year warranty if you arnt going to honor it..:freak:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Ok my BRP MINI race buddys. Some of you bought or had already Losi late models. In hopes to be racing on a paved oval at Drive Raceway. Well that is hopefuly still going to happen. Mike is ready just waiting for the paver to come through on his promiss.. But that being said RC maddness now has an outdoor dirt oval track. And it is perfect for our Losi cars.. That track is always open for us to go play on.. What do you think about getting together for some buring of the laps and getting the cobwebs off. I know Bobo myself and joey are in.. In fact We have been doing some off road racing there and plan going back and bringing our late models..

What do you think??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds like an idea.... What day/time are ya lookin' at??


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

I will check with Chris the owner to see when we could have use of the track..


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

You guys still racing Brushless Mod in the BRP's? I have a castle 4200 motor/esc combo for sale, Anyone interested?


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Its getting close for our 2011/2012 season keep checking back for up dates


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

ecoastrc said:


> Its getting close for our 2011/2012 season keep checking back for up dates


Vroom vroom vroom vroom.....................:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

We are getting closer boys!!

6 more weeks!!

Got some real exciting plans/changes coming this season!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Stay posted for the updates!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Magz02 said:


> We are getting closer boys!!
> 
> 6 more weeks!!
> 
> ...


 
Better get stocked up on parts :thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I know.....

is that time of year again!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


(I can almost see UR grin!!) :wave:



Lookin forward to this season!!

My guy's are already asking if we are going to Ohio this winter!!


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

Magz02 said:


> I know.....
> 
> is that time of year again!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> ...


That & the rules..........:freak:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Everything is in action .. some slower than others but it is heading forward! :thumbsup:

You all should see/hear of all the changes/improvements this coming week!!


It was worth the little extra wait....


When it is all done everyone will be happy!! (including the wife -n- I !!)


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

We had our 1st practice week Oct. 7-15.


Trying to make that date again this year!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

Magz02 said:


> We had our 1st practice week Oct. 7-15.
> 
> 
> Trying to make that date again this year!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm gettin' happier & happier........:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

The lumber came today... in the pouring rain!!

Next week is the big conversion!:thumbsup::thumbsup:




*We are goin' racin'!!*


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Is it time yet, Is it time yet, Is it time yet ?????????????????????????????????
I need to race !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Getting there..............

I am just waiting on track surface to arrive and order inventory.

And I'm searching for extra time to get it all together too!!!

I'm not letting ANY cat's out of the bag until I KNOW EXACTLY when we will be open.


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

Magz02 said:


> Getting there..............
> 
> I am just waiting on track surface to arrive and order inventory.
> 
> ...


Will have the plexi sometime next week - may use that as an excuse to come BS with ya!!!!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Jay61 said:


> Will have the plexi sometime next week - may use that as an excuse to come BS with ya!!!!!


Fantastic!!!:thumbsup:..

Thank you!!:hat:


DEF. come by and BS!!:drunk:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Getting closer guys stay tune for the changes


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello guys & gals well it's almost the start of another Great Season is here at Drive Raceway.. we have come up with a season full of Fun and Excitement.. To get the season started we have come out with a full schedule of Racing. Point Series, trophy's, Enduro's everything FUN. I guess you heard enough for now let's get to the schedule...

October
October 22 - Season Opener - Plaque race
October 29 - Club Race - Start of Point Series 1

November
November 5 - Club Race - Point Series 2
November 12 - Club Race - Point Series 3
November 19 - Trophy Race
November 26 - Club Race - Point Series 4

December
December 3 - Club Race - Point Series 5
December 10 - Club Race - Point Series 6
December 17 - 1500 Lap Enduro - details to follow
December 23 - Special Friday Night XMas Party - Club Race
December 30 - Special Friday Night Black Light Night - Club Race
note: No Club Racing on Saturday the last two weeks of December due to Holidays

January
January 7 - Club Race - Point Series 7
January 14 - Club Race - Point Series 8
January 21 - Plaque Race
January 28- Club Race - Point Series 9

February
February 4 - Club Race - Point Series 10
February 11 - Club Race - Point Series 11
February 18 - 2500 Enduro are you Ready
February 25 - Club Race - Point Series 12

March
March 3 - Club Race - Point Series 13
March 10 - Club Race - Point Series 14
March 17 - Club Race - Point Series 15
March 24 - Club Race - end of Point Series "Champion Crowned"
March 31 - Club Race - End of Year Figure Eight Race

Okay well there you have it Drive Raceway schedule for this year of Exciting Racing... same as last year Test & Tune on Tuesday night and our normal Club Race will be on Thursday Nights.. Stay tuned for more updates we are all working hard behind the scenes to make this year Our Best Yet...:thumbsup:


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

When is test & tune/practice opening up?

Can't wait to get started!!!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Jay61 said:


> When is test & tune/practice opening up?
> 
> Can't wait to get started!!!!


Working on it... soon as possible we will keep yall updated.. Lot's of expanded FUN:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

we should know better by Mon./Tues.
when the doors will open.:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

New Drive Raceway thread started All !!! http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=339943


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> New Drive Raceway thread started All !!! http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=339943


but i like this one...


----------

